# ***OFFICIAL*** Brock Lesnar vs. Cain Velasquez Discussion Thread



## HitOrGetHit

*Please direct all discussion about Lesnar vs. Velasquez into this thread. All threads regarding this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## cdtcpl

For all the crap talking, etc, going on for this fight (by us mma seat warriors) I think this will be great. Now I have to wait till saturday night.....this week is going to be long, isn't it?


----------



## NikosCC

This is going to be an awesome fight but i seriously think Cain is going to take this one...


----------



## Rauno

Poll say's 5-1 to Lesnar at the moment, i'm surprised since Brock hasn't gotten that much love against Cain. I'm going with Brock smashing Cain's head in, on the ground, in the 2nd-3rd.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Cain via being the far superior Mixed Martial Artist!:thumbsup:


----------



## tommydaone

Cain is my favourite fighter in MMA, and as my as I hope he will win I can't see him beating Brock 

Sure he is faster and might have more cardio, but eventually Brock will get a takedown and I think it will be over from there. 2nd round TKO to Brock IMO.

But still... COME ON CAIN!!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I don't think that Cain will take thid fight. I think Brock's wrestling along with his massive size and strength advantage will allow him to take Cain down relatively easily. Striking wise I would give Cain the advantage, but I am not confident that he will land a KO shot like he did with Nogueira against Lesnar.


----------



## El Bresko

I got Cain on this one, i just am not convinced Brock will be able to consistently get Cain down and hold him there for long enough to do serious damage. Brock had difficulties with Randy and Carwin and they are the only legitimate wrestlers he has fought. Cain i believe is on another level than those two. 

Striking wise, Brock struggles to get comfortable and his only weapon is the straight right, which i believe Cain will counter easily. Cain will be relentless for 5 rounds and if Brock can't deal with it, then he's not going to enjoy himself.

I pick 4th Round TKO by Cain, after an incredibly hard fought first two rounds i see Cain tiring Brock out towards the back end of the 3rd Round and capitalising after the break.


----------



## Syxx Paq

I honestly dont see where brock beats Cain. he shouldnt get loads of takedowns, he ought to get his face punched in and his legs welted, and he will probably gas. Hey tho, he sells ppvs, thats all dana cares about.


----------



## godson

Cain is going to win.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Not sure why Lesnar gets so much disrespect now a day. I could see it when he fought Herring, or got in Mir's face. But since it seems like he "gets" the sport more. And respects guys more, while also believing in himself.

Don't blame Lesnar for getting a quick title shot and being the Champ. Blame Joe Silva and Dana White. 

And what other guys could come in at age 30 and beat respected guys so early in their MMA training? 

Give the guy respect for coming out of fake entertainment and wanting to test himself in real competition again. He could have stayed with the WWE and earned much more money, but he didn't. I am no Brock fan, but I have come to respect the guy. The guy will get better each day he works. No one is labeling him some great technical well rounded MMA fighter. He is a wrestler, as many are in this sport. He is working on his stand up and is learning BJJ. He isn't given gift wins, he finishes fights. 

As for the fight? Not sure. Both guys bring things to the table. I think it should be a real good fight, and competitive for a HW showdown.


----------



## osmium

I think Cain wins this and keeps the belt warm for JDS.


----------



## TheBadGuy

Cain all the way


----------



## No_Mercy

At the moment I see a GSP vs Jon Fitch type of fight where Brock wears out Cain. Cain will fight valiently though. 

It could turn out to be a UD. Normally when the consensus is that it'll be a quick fight it's the other way around.


----------



## lpbigd4444

osmium said:


> I think Cain wins this and keeps the belt warm for JDS.


I dont understand why people think JDS can stop Brock or Cain's takedowns... maybe he can (we will find out soon enough) but he hasn shown that ability and as good as his hands r offensively he has no defense. he holds his hands way too low and i think he will have serious trouble with the 2 wrestlers that r about to go at it. I think whoever wins between Brock and Cain will also defeat JDS


----------



## BobbyCooper

lpbigd4444 said:


> I dont understand why people think JDS can stop Brock or Cain's takedowns... maybe he can (we will find out soon enough) but he hasn shown that ability and as good as his hands r offensively he has no defense. he holds his hands way too low and i think he will have serious trouble with the 2 wrestlers that r about to go at it. I think whoever wins between Brock and Cain will also defeat JDS


Yea I am with you here! I doupt JDS is able to beat either one of these guys right now. He is only a Boxer and not even that good at it. I would say a striking battle between him and Cain would look pretty even probably.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*Cain Velasquez gets mobbed in LA, "Brock has a good chin but i will beat him"*


----------



## BobbyCooper

Viva la Mechicooooo^^^^ ;D


----------



## Dakota?

Oh god, im part mexican and i feel like i should want Cain to win but Brock is gonna smash.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Dakota? said:


> Oh god, im part mexican and i feel like i should want Cain to win but Brock is gonna smash.


that avs hilarious.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Cain will take him down, ground and pound. 
TKO victory and a new champ


----------



## Spec0688

you'd think he would have more security than that, especially people in such close proximity. I am sure people would think twice about approaching Brock like that.


----------



## Danm2501

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea I am with you here! I doupt JDS is able to beat either one of these guys right now. He is only a Boxer and not even that good at it. I would say a striking battle between him and Cain would look pretty even probably.


Not even that good at it? Huh? JDS has looked fantastic in every fight. Sure, he didn't finish Roy Nelson, but he looked soooo good. His hands are fast, accurate and powerful. He dominated Gilbert Yvel who is a serious stand-up fighter, viciously KO'd Fabricio Werdum with one of the nastiest uppercuts I've ever seen, knocked Gonzaga out cold, dominated Cro Cop and KO'd Struve, the dude is as legit as they come. Cain has showcased his striking in 1 fight, and even then finished it with G+P, JDS has been knocking dudes cold.

He's not only a boxer either. He trains at Black House, he has some sick Jiu Jitsu too, you can be sure of that, he's a brown belt under the Nogueiras. The way he swept Gonzaga with complete ease was so impressive. Gonzaga is a huge dude with sick grappling credentials, and JDS just shook him off and knocked him out. I see why the UFC are giving Cain the first shot, but if anyone in the organisation deserves a shot at the belt it's Junior Dos Santos, he's been wrecking dudes. Outside Brock Lesnar, JDS is the baddest motherfucker in the division! Buy into the hype now, because once Brock rips through Cain, everyone else will be on the JDS bandwagon; not that it'll stop Brock, I see him taking out everyone in the UFC HW division personally.


----------



## ash

Well, no surprise here, but I've got Brock winning this one. Cain is an awesome fighter but at the end of the night I think Brock's just going to be too much for him.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

I'm giving Cain my 100% vote of confidence!

I think Cain learned a valuable lesson from that Carwin fight, and that's if you knock Brock down, let him back up. The hole in Brock's game will remain standing, and that is where Cain needs to beat him.

If I were Cain, I wouldn't be looking to go to the ground until wearing he big man down a bit, I'd avoid it entirely until the third round. If Brock gets on top of Cain there are going to be legitimate problems, but that's where Cain needs to use his wrestling in a defensive manner.

I think if Cain can beat on Brock repeatedly for multiple rounds, he won't just be taking hat belt, he'll be taking brock's soul!


----------



## hixxy

Im taking Valesquez on this one, 4th round tko after wearing Brock down.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

hixxy said:


> Im taking Valesquez on this one, 4th round tko after wearing Brock down.


exact oppposite for me, brock by tko/arm triangle round 4


----------



## RedNite

Will Can Velasquez win? Of course, if Lesnar’s cardio sucks or he gets careless but get a clue, pretending that Velasquez is anywhere near as fearsome an opponent as Carwin is ridiculous. Deducing that Lesnar is deficient because of the Carwin fight is sheer lunacy. Carwin was 11-0 for a good reason until Lesnar defeated him. None of his fights were decisions, he finished every fight by KO or submission. Typically, his fights ended almost as soon as they started via one solid punch landed early on with deadly accuracy. His fights never went beyond the first round until Lesnar. No one could have guessed that Lesnar could absorb literally 50 times the punishment Carwin delivered to the other opponents he KOd. Cain’s cardio had better be great cause he’s going to do so much running and dancing, he’ll make Mayweather look like a guy who stands his ground.



Danm2501 said:


> Outside Brock Lesnar, JDS is the baddest motherfucker in the division! Buy into the hype now, because once Brock rips through Cain, everyone else will be on the JDS bandwagon; not that it'll stop Brock, I see him taking out everyone in the UFC HW division personally.


*Agreed about Brock's comment*. But Fedor, Alistair Overeem, Carwin and Jones are way more lethal strikers than JDS. Sorry bro but JDS still has a long way to go and doesn't not belong in their category yet.


----------



## Soojooko

I'm going for a MASSIVE anti-climax. Cain will be all over Brock like cheap prostitutes on Roman Abrhamovich. It'll be over quicker than you can say, "Should his leg be twitching like that?"

That's what I think.

As for JDS? Who knows. I aint seen him fight anything even remotely close to Cain or Brock yet.


----------



## Gyser

Soojooko said:


> I'm going for a MASSIVE anti-climax. Cain will be all over Brock like cheap prostitutes on *Roman Abrhamovich*. It'll be over quicker than you can say, "Should his leg be twitching like that?"
> 
> That's what I think.
> 
> As for JDS? Who knows. I aint seen him fight anything even remotely close to Cain or Brock yet.


Wonder how many people will know who that is haha

One of the reasons I think I want Cain to win is because Cain vs. JDS sounds so awesome.


----------



## Danm2501

RedNite said:


> *Agreed about Brock's comment*. But Fedor, Alistair Overeem, Carwin and Jones are way more lethal strikers than JDS. Sorry bro but JDS still has a long way to go and doesn't not belong in their category yet.


Overeem's the best striker in the HW division, no doubting that, but JDS is definitely in at 2nd for me. Carwin and Fedor are effective strikers, but technically JDS wipes the floor with them. The thing Carwin and Fedor possess which is so dangerous is the power, JDS has the technique and power. JDS is the best striker in the UFC HW division for my money, the dude is nasty. It seems since he failed to put away Nelson people have forgotten just how good he is. I see JDS being a bigger threat to the HW title than Carwin or Velasquez personally.


----------



## osmium

Nelson would have been better off feigning a KO somewhere around the middle of the second. JDS probably took a couple years worth of having a fully functional brain away with that beating.


----------



## godson

hmm.. i wish this was longer..


----------



## BobbyCooper

Hey guys, this is a breakdown from a member from a different forum.. the one we all know^^ I normally don't lurk there, trust me^^ :shame02:



> 1-Cain's striking
> 
> The stand-up is all Cain. Much better and technical striking. Fast hands and kicks, good combinations as he showed in his last fight. Brock has never been tested with good leg kicks and he doesn’t take punches good. He backs off and kinda panics.
> If Brock stands with Cain, he's in deep trouble. However there’s always a puncher's chance, and Brock while a below-average striker, carries great power in those hands. The punchers chance is always there.
> 
> 
> 
> 2- Cain's wrestling
> 
> The BIGGEST MYTH around here is that Brock is too big and strong for Cain.
> Well guess what? Cain used to wrestle at 285lbs, often against guys with BETTER credentials than Brock, not to mention he wrestled in a more competitive era than Brock did. He wrestled guys like Steve Mocco and Cole Konrad and was very competitive, losing to the last one in a very close match.
> Not only Cain can hang with that kind of size & strength, but the only thing he needs to do with his great wrestling is keep the fight standing.
> 
> Let's not forget Brock’s strength wasn't enough to ragdoll a 220lbs Randy at all. In fact he was unable to hold him down, and at some point he was on his ass and against the cage with Randy about to put him on his back.
> And sure, Randy might have better credentials than Cain, but at his current age and form he is far from being as quick, slick and strong as Cain. Cain's wrestling is today a far bigger threat for anybody than Couture's.
> 
> One thing everybody overlooks:
> 
> Cain is fresher coming from high level wrestling competitions, while Brock spent more than one decade without competing, going to the NFL, WWE, etc.
> 
> People still think Brock's wrestling is NCAA Div I champ caliber TODAY. It's not. It's been 10 years since that. He's not as fast, explosive and strong as he used to be. He's a far cry from the NCAA champ he once was, and that is something that is easily overlooked.
> Cain's jump from wrestling to mma is a great advantage in that department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3- Cain's pace & cardio
> 
> Cain is a cardio machine. Brock not so much. He was already breathing heavy in the 2nd round against Couture. He wasn't gassed yet, but he was slowing down and showing some signs of exhaustion.
> 
> If he tries to wrestle Cain he's gonna be in a high risk of running out of gas and getting taken down and tko'd in the late rounds.
> Remember Brock is 265lbs man, and this is a 5 round fight. Those big muscles need a lot of oxygen. If Cain pushes the pace of the fight like he always does, don't be surprised when Brock can't keep his hands up or defend takedowns by the 4rth round.
> 
> One thing is for sure: The longer the fight goes, the better for Cain.
> 
> Anticipated newbie responses:
> 
> 1. But Cain is a smaller version of Brock.
> 
> Just as retarded as saying Maia is a smaller version of Mir or Werdum or Nog. The fact that they have the same base doesn't mean they fight the same.
> Cain and Lesnar are nothing alike. They don't fight the same way. They don't even wrestle the same way in mma. Cain has better striking and great cardio for starters.
> 
> 2. Brock's gameplan against Randy was being controlled
> 
> Just trainers saving the face. It was Brock who was breathing heavy not Randy. That fight Brock was getting into wasn't any good for him.
> Randy scrambling up to his feet and almost putting Brock on his back wasn't part of any gameplan, be sure of that.
> 
> 3- If Carwin couldn't KO Brock, Cain doesn't stand a chance
> 
> Carwin didn't really land a clean hard shot on Brock's chin. Except maybe an uppercut, most of them were glacing shots.
> Also Cain has better & more technical striking than Carwin. Not as powerful, but if he lands in the right spot, he can KO anybody. This is a HW we're talking about.
> 
> 4- Cain is too small
> 
> He wrestled at 285lbs.
> Randy at 190lbs, and was 220lbs @ hw.
> 
> Randy was too small. Cain isn't.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Bottom Line:
> 
> I think Cain is a nightmare matchup for Brock. Better striker, with great wrestling, a killer pace and a gas tank.
> 
> My prediction: Cain by TKO stoppage in the late rounds (4th-5th).
> 
> Say hello to your new UFC heavyweight champion


I really enjoyed this analyses (and not only because I believe Cain will run through Brock) I just think it's full of truth!

I even agree with the outcome, 4th or 5th round TKO stoppage!

just a little


----------



## dudeabides

Bas, Shamrock and Hendo are picking Cain:


----------



## RedNite

Danm2501 said:


> Outside Brock Lesnar, JDS is the baddest motherfucker in the division! I see him taking out everyone in the UFC HW division personally.


Even if we agree that he posses the best striking skills in the hw div, I still don't think he can take these guys out. Fedor will eat him alive and not even spit his bones out. Also I know Carwin can end JDS in round 1. He can do this to almost anybody in the UFC.


----------



## BobbyCooper

dudeabides said:


> Bas, Shamrock and Hendo are picking Cain:


Nice post dude! I think that tells it all^^

Skill beats Size, every single time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever

*MMA legends pick Cain Velasquez over Brock lesnar (Video)*






Not long now.....


----------



## Killz

Couture picked Brock?

Shamrock picked Cain

Bas picked neither 

Hendo picked Cain

Fedor didnt understand the question


----------



## Mckeever

Killstarz said:


> Couture picked Brock?
> 
> Shamrock picked Cain
> 
> Bas picked neither
> 
> Hendo picked Cain
> 
> Fedor didnt understand the question


Coker, Shamrock, Rutten and Henderson all picked Cain.


----------



## Mckeever

Nice post Bobby. Said it many times before but Cain outclasses Brock in every area of MMA here and i really do mean outclass.

One of the key areas of Cains game which people tend to leave out is his frantic pace. That is Cains x factor. It is the pace he sets which separates himself from the rest of the bunch. He comes at you 200mph and does not stop, all of his opponents so far have wilted from it.

No HW in the history of MMA has set the kind of pace Cain does in his fights. Do not expect Cain to be intimidated by Brock. People say Cain has no idea what hes letting himself in for, well i think its Brock that has no idea. Cain is going to attack Brock from the get go and set a pace that Brock has never had to deal with before. Like all of Cains previous opponents i expect brock to wilt under the pressure and get TKO'd some time in the 3rd.


----------



## cdtcpl

Mckeever said:


> Nice post Bobby. Said it many times before but Cain outclasses Brock in every area of MMA here and i really do mean outclass.
> 
> One of the key areas of Cains game which people tend to leave out is his frantic pace. That is Cains x factor. It is the pace he sets which separates himself from the rest of the bunch. He comes at you 200mph and does not stop, all of his opponents so far have wilted from it.
> 
> No HW in the history of MMA has set the kind of pace Cain does in his fights. Do not expect Cain to be intimidated by Brock. People say Cain has no idea what hes letting himself in for, well i think its Brock that has no idea. Cain is going to attack Brock from the get go and set a pace that Brock has never had to deal with before. Like all of Cains previous opponents i expect brock to wilt under the pressure and get TKO'd some time in the 3rd.


When Lesnar proves you wrong I can't wait to see that new sig. I expect Cain to wake up looking at Stitch and ask 'What happened?'.


----------



## kickstar

Killstarz said:


> Fedor didnt understand the question



:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

im just curious though, when we are talking baout cains freakish stamina and borcks shite stamina how exactly do we know this? the most rounds both men have gone is 3 rounds, sure you can look real fit in the gym and all but when your fighting someone who wants you out cold and your throwing hard too i think your stamina is reallly defined there, make a long rant short, how do we know cain has better stamina in a fight to outlast brock?


----------



## Mckeever

cdtcpl said:


> When Lesnar proves you wrong I can't wait to see that new sig. I expect Cain to wake up looking at Stitch and ask 'What happened?'.


ha ha, i cant wait man. I found this post on the net and is a really, really good break down of the fight, i urge you all to read it:

"In the betting world there are two types of bettors, the general public, and the sharps. Obviously the general public is consisted of a larger majority of people, but the title often refers to a bigger group of people that often assume or have preconceived notions about bets that are based on emotion, hype, or both. The "sharps" are a much smaller group of people, but they often off set the action (bets) the general public makes. How the sharps differ in their methods of betting can be attributed to their value on numbers of preconceived notions, and their more in depth research and inside information on a fighter, team, or match. In the Lesnar/Velasquez match, the sharps are betting big on what most the general public doesn't know.

To completely understand what many sharps called Friday October 15 the "fire sale", you must understand how betting lines work:

In MMA Brock Lesnar is a -175 favorite while Velasquez is +145. This means if you put 100 dollars on Velasquez and he wins, you get back 145 dollars. If you want to bet on Lesnar you have to put 175 dollars down to get 100 dollars in return if he wins.

These lines can move up and down depending on how people bet. If more people bet on Lesnar, they raise the numbers, if more people bet on Velasquez they lower the numbers. In reality the lines opened up in Vegas like so:

Velasquez +130
Lesnar -160

the next week:
Velasquez +135
Lesnar -165

2 weeks later:
Velasquez +140
Lesnar -170

3 weeks later:
Velasquez +145
Lesnar -175

What does these line movements tell us? From day one of the lines opening, most of the money coming in was coming in on Brock Lesnar. According to Vegas Insider, a whopping 89% of those betting on the fight were betting on Brock Lesnar, forcing Vegas casinos to push the lines back in order to attract people to bet on Velasquez. Vegas however didn't realize the sharps were patiently waiting for velasquez's numbers to go up. For a couple more weeks it seemed as if Vegas had found the perfect set of numbers, because for weeks the lines didn't move. Then, with one week to go before the fight the sharps made their move. Between Thursday October 14, and Friday October 15 Vegas was hit with HUGE bets from the sharps.

The 11% betting on Velasquez put so much money on Velasquez that over night the lines went from Velasquez at +145 to were it stands now at Velasquez +115. For a bet to change 30 points over night is astonishing, and is an excellent indicator that within one days time, millions were placed on Velasquez by the sharps. The Sharps were waiting for the general public to push the lines, and once the lines began to plateau, the sharps went all out. 

What do the sharps know? Why are the betting so much? What do they know that the general public doesn't?

Like I said in previous The general public have preconceived notions that are false, and can be built on false pretenses. They are emotional, and often are easily swayed by recent activity. The better question is, why do people think Lesnar is going to win?

1. Lesnar's Wrestling is significantly better than Velasquez's 
It's true that Lesnar is a NCAA Division I national wrestling champion. The rhetoric that Lesnar's camp used about there being a significant difference between division 1 and division 2 was a bit silly. There are many wrestlers competing in the Olympics and climbing the national ladders that wrestled in division 2. Some people wrestle in division 2 because they want to be closer to home, or they were academically ineligible, and so on a so forth. That said, Lesnar was and is a better wrestler than Carwin, but what Carwin proved is that Lesnar's wrestling can be nullified.

What was surprising about the Carwin/Lesnar fight is that Carwin was able to defend the take downs with a simple whizzer and some athletic footwork, and huge improvement from the Gonzaga fight in which he was easily taken down with a single leg. 










Both of Lesnar's last opponents have expressed little concern for his stand up, painting him as a one dimensional fighter that only takes away from his wrestling.

On the flip side Velasquez's wrestling is being sold short. Like the rhetoric that there is a difference between division 1 and 2, the idea that Velasquez never won a national title in wrestling is highly misleading. During Velasquez's tenure at Arizona State he ranked 5th and 4th in 2005 and 2006, and was an all American both years. 2005 and 06 is still considered the golden years of HW wrestling, years in which the division was flooded with future Olympians and pan American champions like Cole Konrad:










Or Steve Macco:










hese future olympic hopefuls were considered rivals during Velasquez's time as a wrestler. Both Konrad and Macco were unable to complete full take downs on Velazquez, and were forced to beat him with riding points in extra time. Lesnar couldn't make it through olympic trials, and nor could anyone else during his wrestling time. His biggest competition, Stephan Neal a current NFL offensive lineman prevented Lesnar from a second national title. Titles aren't everything. It's important to consider the time in which these two fighters wrestled, which then certainly brings up a huge question as to weather Lesnar really is the better wrestler or not. 

2. Lesnar's Size Is Too Much For Velasquez
It's no secret that Velasquez will e giving up at least 30lbs. come fight night, but this does not equate to an advantage. There are many examples in the history of MMA that prove size is not everything (and I think this argument is already a little to belabored), but in the context of this fight it's important to consider what Lesnar's size has hindered in his game. In the Carwin fight we saw a turtled Lesnar struggling to get off his back. The problem with being as big as Lesnar is, is that his hips are too big to be flexible. He showed no sign of being able to shrimp, let alone be able to pull guard and get back into a defensive position. His hips literally become anvils, and his only defense is to scramble back up or hope his opponent gases. 










Velasquez isn't a small man either, we are just looking at him through the context of Lesnar who is gigantic. He is still strong enough to shed takedowns, yet flexible and explosive to shrimp and fight from his back. Velasquez can move more fluently in the pocket, and will be at an advantage in scramble situations because he can change directions faster. He is also much smarter in how he GnP's. He understands position before finish/submission better than anyone else I've seen in top position. He will not make the same mistake Carwin made going for broke while punching Lesnar's arms.

3. Cain Velasquez Stand Up Is Overrated
Watching the way the prime time show has decided to portray Velasquez as a KO artist is a bit over the top. He's still a much developing fighter, especially in the stand up department. Velasquez takes too many punches at times in order to deliver punches in the return exchanges. Most people praise his work against Big Nog, but on a closer look you can see he took a couple good shots in order to deliver that KO blow. This hype has led many people to ignore the fact that Velasquez is a horrible match for Lesnar to face in the stand up exchanges.

Velasquez Vs. Kongo seems to be the example people turn to when they want to shed the idea that Velasquez is a bad in the stand up. First, styles make fights, and a guy who is long with a good jab will always get the better of a guy who wants to get in close and throw short shots while ducking in. It shouldn't be a surprise that Kongo was able to keep him a the edge with his jab. The big thing to take aay from the fight if anything was Velasquez's chin. Velasquez absorbed clean, hard shots that could have killed a moose, but he seemed no better for the worse.

Again styles make fights and a Velasquez is much more dangerous to Lesnar than Kongo. Lesnar acts awkwardly when getting punched by backing up and protecting his head with his arms protecting either side of his head. In the Carwin fight, Carwin was able to capitalize on ripping uppercuts in between his arms. These uppercuts were ugly shoveling uppercuts that were set up by countering off of Lesnar's lead right (lead rights are power shots thrown without the setup of a jab). No parrying punches, no head movement, and no clean combinations to speak of.










Velasquez's best combinations come when he gets inside and throws much cleaner, quicker uppercuts. If Velasquez can get inside, secure a necktie, and rip some uppercuts much in the same way he did in his fight with Brad Morris (TKO RD.1) it could be a short night for Lesnar. Velasquez is not as much superior to Lesnar in the striking as much as he is a bad match up.




Velasquez is the more dynamic fighter and should be the favorite in this fight because he holds more advantages over Lesnar. There is a reason the smart money is in on Velasquez".


----------



## edlavis88

why does Frank hate Shields?


----------



## cdtcpl

Well as a former resident of Vegas who had many 'bet-a-holic' friends, that article is bullshit with bets. It is very common that if you know your bet is the popular one to get in early as the numbers will decline over time, and if your bet isn't the popular one then you wait until the last moment to get the best numbers you can. That is all, nothing bigger than that. People make their bets for whatever reason, personal favorite, hype, etc. The numbers changing that much isn't a big surprise either. Vegas tends to reign in the odds pretty quick when people start betting on a specific fighter.


----------



## KMFO

Hahaha... Imagine asking Dana what he thought about 2 of his former UFC fighters upcoming fights for SF.... "What? I dont f***ing care about those guys. the UFC has the BEST fighters" or something along those lines...

And yea, Bas just rambled... haha


----------



## Mckeever

cdtcpl said:


> Well as a former resident of Vegas who had many 'bet-a-holic' friends, that article is bullshit with bets. It is very common that if you know your bet is the popular one to get in early as the numbers will decline over time, and if your bet isn't the popular one then you wait until the last moment to get the best numbers you can. That is all, nothing bigger than that. People make their bets for whatever reason, personal favorite, hype, etc. The numbers changing that much isn't a big surprise either. Vegas tends to reign in the odds pretty quick when people start betting on a specific fighter.


Tbh i posted it mainly because of the fight analysis. Im no expert when it comes to the betting side of things.


----------



## Soakked

Yeah I thought the same thing when they asked Coker what he thought. I got this picture of Dana in my head cursing the **** out of that interviewer lol.

I think Bas picked Cain to win, though believes it will be very close. He mentioned the Tyson documentary/movie(which is awesome go watch it) about it mentioning that speed kills so that makes me think he favors Cain slightly.


----------



## No_Mercy

I love Fedor's answer. *Shrugs shoulders* In other words...sign me up Dana White!


----------



## amoosenamedhank

I don't understand the argument that Cain use to wrestle at 285lbs and at the time wrestled guys Lesnars size or larger.... Great so now we know what Cain can do at 285lbs, but unless he's planning on walking into the cage at 285lbs, this point is completely moot. 

Basing a fighters next fight off of their previous fight rarely works, and when it does, it's because that fighter has been around for awhile and you know what to expect. Brock is still so fresh to this all, that I would be more surprised if you don't see a huge improvement ever fright than not.

I keep hearing a lot of " Cain just needs to wait for Lesnar to gas and then TKO him." Now, I would definitely agree Cain has better cardio than Brock but that doesn't mean that by the 4th round Brock is just going to be standing there with his hands at his waist waiting for what's to come. 

This is the same crap that happened before Lesnar vs Mir 2, this is the same crap that happened before Lesnar vs Couture, this is the same crap that happened before Lesnar vs Carwin.... you guys are all just one huge broken record and the best part is you've all been wrong as well.

It's funny that people are afraid to like Lesnar because he's got such a bad rep... when really it's just a bunch of blind hate from people with sand in their vag because their favorite little fighter isn't champion.

You can hate on his ability, style and personality all you want.. because the only thing that matters at the end of the day is who is champ.

Could Cain better Brock, absolutely, but I will never understand people's 100%, no questions asked theories on fights. Have you not all watched enough fights to realize all of your keyboard theories and knowledge really doesn't matter much when the cage door closes.


----------



## G_Land

Mex-I-Can said:


> Cain was the same weight when he wrestled in college, you just dont know shit about his past.
> 
> 
> seriously shows how dim you are and how you are going by wiki facts or what others say that you even for a second thought Cain was actually 285 pounds himself in his wrestling days.... give your head a shake and erase that EMBARRASSING part of your post plz.
> 
> 
> stupid arguement about his past fights, ppl doubted Cain in his past fights too, thats the nature of the beast, ppl doubt you, you need to prove them wrong.
> 
> Brock did that in those fight, as did Cain, i dont see how thats some big notch to Brock when infact he has lost a fight in his short career already..... and lost a 10-8 round.... so ppl werent exactly wrong calling him to lose, he did and he came damn close.
> 
> Cain hasnt even lost a round. Ppl doubting him now like they doubted him vs Nog, vs Rothwell, vs Kongo and how they will doubt him vs JDS....
> 
> 
> see, i can pull the same retarded logic arguement, it doesnt hold any weight but you dont seem to hold much MMA knowledge wise anyways, so i guess that doesnt matter.


 
Is that you Alizio?:bye01:


----------



## G_Land

Mex-I-Can said:


> dont worry g spot, i got my paid members account just gotta keep it real and be myself sometimes when ppl say stupid shit.
> 
> 
> the security on this site is so lax, i could prob make 15 accounts on 15 diff IPs and not get caught.
> 
> 
> Mods, erase this, that asshole is back again, ill read about it in the premo section again


 
Haha nice ....I wish I wouldnt have negged you now...thats actually + worthy lol


----------



## amoosenamedhank

BobbyCooper said:


> Hey guys, this is a breakdown from a member from a different forum.. the one we all know^^ I normally don't lurk there, trust me^^ :shame02:
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed this analyses (and not only because I believe Cain will run through Brock) I just think it's full of truth!
> 
> I even agree with the outcome, 4th or 5th round TKO stoppage!
> 
> just a little





Mex-I-Can said:


> Cain was the same weight when he wrestled in college, you just dont know shit about his past.
> 
> 
> seriously shows how dim you are and how you are going by wiki facts or what others say that you even for a second thought Cain was actually 285 pounds himself in his wrestling days.... give your head a shake and erase that EMBARRASSING part of your post plz.
> 
> 
> stupid arguement about his past fights, ppl doubted Cain in his past fights too, thats the nature of the beast, ppl doubt you, you need to prove them wrong.
> 
> Brock did that in those fight, as did Cain, i dont see how thats some big notch to Brock when infact he has lost a fight in his short career already..... and lost a 10-8 round.... so ppl werent exactly wrong calling him to lose, he did and he came damn close.
> 
> Cain hasnt even lost a round. Ppl doubting him now like they doubted him vs Nog, vs Rothwell, vs Kongo and how they will doubt him vs JDS....
> 
> 
> see, i can pull the same retarded logic arguement, it doesnt hold any weight but you dont seem to hold much MMA knowledge wise anyways, so i guess that doesnt matter.


My 285 comment was to this post, I'm sorry I forgot to quote it... But now you've already completely shown why you rep is negative. You don't tell it like it is, you're just an ass.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

Mex-I-Can said:


> dont worry g spot, i got my paid members account just gotta keep it real and be myself sometimes when ppl say stupid shit.
> 
> 
> the security on this site is so lax, i could prob make 15 accounts on 15 diff IPs and not get caught.
> 
> 
> Mods, erase this, that asshole is back again, ill read about it in the premo section again


So basically what you're saying is you don't even have the balls to confront someone on the internet? You hid behind a false name on the internet... seriously guy. I can't believe I get so under you skin that you have create a false account just to shit talk me. 

You seriously need a girlfriend or something to keep you busy.


----------



## G_Land

Mex-I-Can said:


> like i told u, i dont care either way, my life doesnt hinge on what ppl on the interwebs think about me, i need some comic relief sometimes and here i am, love or hate it
> 
> 
> should just realize, you cant really get rid of anybody on the internet and let me be me, until then, ill just appear on these rogue accounts to keep idiots in line once in awhile and post nicely on my others.
> 
> 
> funny thing is, i was trying to be nice on elit and be myself too, got banned for it and told im banned for YEARS lol
> 
> 
> im like a killer on a life sentence now, no reason to act good.
> 
> 
> so ppl that neg me, ban me or do whatever, **** yourself, i dont care, enjoy the waste of time and energy on a fruitless endeavor.
> 
> 
> ill be in the paid members section in the very rooms you are discussing me in, saying we should ban "alizio" etc etc, egging on more drama from you lame fucks til you realize.....
> 
> 
> if you cant beat em.....
> 
> 
> to the clown above me, i dont know you are care about you, your post was just mad stupid and i pointed it out, nothing more, nothing less. I didnt "Hide" from you, obv im alizio, i posted like alizio, i said things alizio would say. i dont even know who you are.
> 
> 
> as far as a GF??? well, i guess its not a bad idea, i gotta ask my wife tho...


 


No whats sad is you pay for a membership to a place you claim to hate.....Hehe your sad buddy.....Your are like the little losers that follow chicks around stalking them because they turned you away. Get a life buddy:sarcastic12:


----------



## amoosenamedhank

Mex-I-Can said:


> like i told u, i dont care either way, my life doesnt hinge on what ppl on the interwebs think about me, i need some comic relief sometimes and here i am, love or hate it
> 
> 
> should just realize, you cant really get rid of anybody on the internet and let me be me, until then, ill just appear on these rogue accounts to keep idiots in line once in awhile and post nicely on my others.
> 
> 
> funny thing is, i was trying to be nice on elit and be myself too, got banned for it and told im banned for YEARS lol
> 
> 
> im like a killer on a life sentence now, no reason to act good.
> 
> 
> so ppl that neg me, ban me or do whatever, **** yourself, i dont care, enjoy the waste of time and energy on a fruitless endeavor.
> 
> 
> ill be in the paid members section in the very rooms you are discussing me in, saying we should ban "alizio" etc etc, egging on more drama from you lame fucks til you realize.....
> 
> 
> if you cant beat em.....
> 
> 
> to the clown above me, i dont know you are care about you, your post was just mad stupid and i pointed it out, nothing more, nothing less. I didnt "Hide" from you, obv im alizio, i posted like alizio, i said things alizio would say. i dont even know who you are.
> 
> 
> as far as a GF??? well, i guess its not a bad idea, i gotta ask my wife tho...


I truly and honestly feel bad for the people that have to deal with you in real life. If you act anything like you do on the internet, in real life... Like I mentioned before, people don't ban and neg rep you because they can't "handle the truth you're giving". It's just because most people have some common decency towards each other and you obviously lack this quality. So instead of having to continue listen to you piss poor attitude, they just remove you from the situation.

You're like the bad kid at the daycare. You don't play well with others, so you're removed from the situation. I'm sure this story seems familiar to your life if you think about it.


----------



## G_Land

Haha look at you MexICan your still here after you have been banned.....................OK back on topic!!!!!!!


----------



## amoosenamedhank

Back on topic, I just think people shouldn't be so biased against Lesnar... he's obviously doing something right so far.


----------



## G_Land

amoosenamedhank said:


> Back on topic, I just think people shouldn't be so biased against Lesnar... he's obviously doing something right so far.


 

I think he will turn a lot of peoples opinion around after this.....But there will still be the nae sayers out there no matter what.


----------



## slapshot

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, i cant wait man. I found this post on the net and is a really, really good break down of the fight, i urge you all to read it:
> 
> "In the betting world there are two types of bettors, the general public, and the sharps. Obviously the general public is consisted of a larger majority of people, but the title often refers to a bigger group of people that often assume or have preconceived notions about bets that are based on emotion, hype, or both. The "sharps" are a much smaller group of people, but they often off set the action (bets) the general public makes. How the sharps differ in their methods of betting can be attributed to their value on numbers of preconceived notions, and their more in depth research and inside information on a fighter, team, or match. In the Lesnar/Velasquez match, the sharps are betting big on what most the general public doesn't know.
> 
> To completely understand what many sharps called Friday October 15 the "fire sale", you must understand how betting lines work:
> 
> In MMA Brock Lesnar is a -175 favorite while Velasquez is +145. This means if you put 100 dollars on Velasquez and he wins, you get back 145 dollars. If you want to bet on Lesnar you have to put 175 dollars down to get 100 dollars in return if he wins.
> 
> These lines can move up and down depending on how people bet. If more people bet on Lesnar, they raise the numbers, if more people bet on Velasquez they lower the numbers. In reality the lines opened up in Vegas like so:
> 
> Velasquez +130
> Lesnar -160
> 
> the next week:
> Velasquez +135
> Lesnar -165
> 
> 2 weeks later:
> Velasquez +140
> Lesnar -170
> 
> 3 weeks later:
> Velasquez +145
> Lesnar -175
> 
> What does these line movements tell us? From day one of the lines opening, most of the money coming in was coming in on Brock Lesnar. According to Vegas Insider, a whopping 89% of those betting on the fight were betting on Brock Lesnar, forcing Vegas casinos to push the lines back in order to attract people to bet on Velasquez. Vegas however didn't realize the sharps were patiently waiting for velasquez's numbers to go up. For a couple more weeks it seemed as if Vegas had found the perfect set of numbers, because for weeks the lines didn't move. Then, with one week to go before the fight the sharps made their move. Between Thursday October 14, and Friday October 15 Vegas was hit with HUGE bets from the sharps.
> 
> The 11% betting on Velasquez put so much money on Velasquez that over night the lines went from Velasquez at +145 to were it stands now at Velasquez +115. For a bet to change 30 points over night is astonishing, and is an excellent indicator that within one days time, millions were placed on Velasquez by the sharps. The Sharps were waiting for the general public to push the lines, and once the lines began to plateau, the sharps went all out.
> 
> What do the sharps know? Why are the betting so much? What do they know that the general public doesn't?
> 
> Like I said in previous The general public have preconceived notions that are false, and can be built on false pretenses. They are emotional, and often are easily swayed by recent activity. The better question is, why do people think Lesnar is going to win?
> 
> 1. Lesnar's Wrestling is significantly better than Velasquez's
> It's true that Lesnar is a NCAA Division I national wrestling champion. The rhetoric that Lesnar's camp used about there being a significant difference between division 1 and division 2 was a bit silly. There are many wrestlers competing in the Olympics and climbing the national ladders that wrestled in division 2. Some people wrestle in division 2 because they want to be closer to home, or they were academically ineligible, and so on a so forth. That said, Lesnar was and is a better wrestler than Carwin, but what Carwin proved is that Lesnar's wrestling can be nullified.
> 
> What was surprising about the Carwin/Lesnar fight is that Carwin was able to defend the take downs with a simple whizzer and some athletic footwork, and huge improvement from the Gonzaga fight in which he was easily taken down with a single leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of Lesnar's last opponents have expressed little concern for his stand up, painting him as a one dimensional fighter that only takes away from his wrestling.
> 
> On the flip side Velasquez's wrestling is being sold short. Like the rhetoric that there is a difference between division 1 and 2, the idea that Velasquez never won a national title in wrestling is highly misleading. During Velasquez's tenure at Arizona State he ranked 5th and 4th in 2005 and 2006, and was an all American both years. 2005 and 06 is still considered the golden years of HW wrestling, years in which the division was flooded with future Olympians and pan American champions like Cole Konrad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Steve Macco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hese future olympic hopefuls were considered rivals during Velasquez's time as a wrestler. Both Konrad and Macco were unable to complete full take downs on Velazquez, and were forced to beat him with riding points in extra time. Lesnar couldn't make it through olympic trials, and nor could anyone else during his wrestling time. His biggest competition, Stephan Neal a current NFL offensive lineman prevented Lesnar from a second national title. Titles aren't everything. It's important to consider the time in which these two fighters wrestled, which then certainly brings up a huge question as to weather Lesnar really is the better wrestler or not.
> 
> 2. Lesnar's Size Is Too Much For Velasquez
> It's no secret that Velasquez will e giving up at least 30lbs. come fight night, but this does not equate to an advantage. There are many examples in the history of MMA that prove size is not everything (and I think this argument is already a little to belabored), but in the context of this fight it's important to consider what Lesnar's size has hindered in his game. In the Carwin fight we saw a turtled Lesnar struggling to get off his back. The problem with being as big as Lesnar is, is that his hips are too big to be flexible. He showed no sign of being able to shrimp, let alone be able to pull guard and get back into a defensive position. His hips literally become anvils, and his only defense is to scramble back up or hope his opponent gases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velasquez isn't a small man either, we are just looking at him through the context of Lesnar who is gigantic. He is still strong enough to shed takedowns, yet flexible and explosive to shrimp and fight from his back. Velasquez can move more fluently in the pocket, and will be at an advantage in scramble situations because he can change directions faster. He is also much smarter in how he GnP's. He understands position before finish/submission better than anyone else I've seen in top position. He will not make the same mistake Carwin made going for broke while punching Lesnar's arms.
> 
> 3. Cain Velasquez Stand Up Is Overrated
> Watching the way the prime time show has decided to portray Velasquez as a KO artist is a bit over the top. He's still a much developing fighter, especially in the stand up department. Velasquez takes too many punches at times in order to deliver punches in the return exchanges. Most people praise his work against Big Nog, but on a closer look you can see he took a couple good shots in order to deliver that KO blow. This hype has led many people to ignore the fact that Velasquez is a horrible match for Lesnar to face in the stand up exchanges.
> 
> Velasquez Vs. Kongo seems to be the example people turn to when they want to shed the idea that Velasquez is a bad in the stand up. First, styles make fights, and a guy who is long with a good jab will always get the better of a guy who wants to get in close and throw short shots while ducking in. It shouldn't be a surprise that Kongo was able to keep him a the edge with his jab. The big thing to take aay from the fight if anything was Velasquez's chin. Velasquez absorbed clean, hard shots that could have killed a moose, but he seemed no better for the worse.
> 
> Again styles make fights and a Velasquez is much more dangerous to Lesnar than Kongo. Lesnar acts awkwardly when getting punched by backing up and protecting his head with his arms protecting either side of his head. In the Carwin fight, Carwin was able to capitalize on ripping uppercuts in between his arms. These uppercuts were ugly shoveling uppercuts that were set up by countering off of Lesnar's lead right (lead rights are power shots thrown without the setup of a jab). No parrying punches, no head movement, and no clean combinations to speak of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velasquez's best combinations come when he gets inside and throws much cleaner, quicker uppercuts. If Velasquez can get inside, secure a necktie, and rip some uppercuts much in the same way he did in his fight with Brad Morris (TKO RD.1) it could be a short night for Lesnar. Velasquez is not as much superior to Lesnar in the striking as much as he is a bad match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velasquez is the more dynamic fighter and should be the favorite in this fight because he holds more advantages over Lesnar. There is a reason the smart money is in on Velasquez".


----------



## Mckeever

slapshot said:


>


Did you read the post at all?


----------



## BobbyCooper

G_Land said:


> I think he will turn a lot of peoples opinion around after this.....But there will still be the nae sayers out there no matter what.


If Brock is really able to win against Cain, no matter how, I will never underestimate somebodys physic again. But as far as now G, the much superior MMA fighter takes the W here.


----------



## cdtcpl

BobbyCooper said:


> If Brock is really able to win against Cain, no matter how, I will never underestimate somebodys physic again. But as far as now G, the much superior MMA fighter takes the W here.


So just to verify, the winner of this fight may not be the superior MMA fighter? If so, that makes no sense to me.


----------



## BobbyCooper

cdtcpl said:


> So just to verify, the winner of this fight may not be the superior MMA fighter? If so, that makes no sense to me.


Why not? 

It would show, that size and freakish physic can overcome a huge gap of skill Level against a far superior fighter.

I know it sounds weird, but thats why it ain't gonna happen^^


----------



## G_Land

BobbyCooper said:


> If Brock is really able to win against Cain, no matter how, I will never underestimate somebodys physic again. But as far as now G, the much superior MMA fighter takes the W here.


 


Meh I can see the fight going either way. But I am more confident in the big silverback. Saying that, anything can happen.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Very true G


----------



## oldfan

BobbyCooper said:


> Why not?
> 
> It would show, that size and freakish physic can overcome a huge gap of skill Level against a far superior fighter.
> 
> I know it sounds weird, but thats why it ain't gonna happen^^


That's not fair Bobby. Do you think Pudz or Bob Sapp would stand a chance against Cain? They're both bigger and stronger than Brock. I doubt there's an untrained man in the world big enough to beat Cain.

Cain has a speed and technique advantage but, it's nowhere near as big as you think. Brock will show improved standup and honestly Cains didn't look that great against Kongo. He won't be able to dump Brock on his head every time he gets in trouble, because of Brocks skills not because of his physique.


----------



## BobbyCooper

oldfan said:


> That's not fair Bobby. Do you think Pudz or Bob Sapp would stand a chance against Cain? They're both bigger and stronger than Brock. I doubt there's an untrained man in the world big enough to beat Cain.
> 
> Cain has a speed and technique advantage but, it's nowhere near as big as you think. Brock will show improved standup and honestly Cains didn't look that great against Kongo. He won't be able to dump Brock on his head every time he gets in trouble, because of Brocks skills not because of his physique.


Thats very true oldie  

Brock's Wrestling alone is the reason why he got that far in this Sport. Like he always says.. without his amature background, all this wouldn't be possible right now.

But now, that he faces a guy who has also the "edge" in the Wrestling aspect, or at least enough to nullify those skills, he stands there with pretty much nothing else then his size and strenght. 

Bob Sapp doesn't deserve to be named in the same sentence with Brock, I totally agree with ya.

Brock deserves all the Respect for what he accomplished in such a short amount of time.


----------



## cdtcpl

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats very true oldie
> 
> Brock's Wrestling alone is the reason why he got that far in this Sport. Like he always says.. without his amature background, all this wouldn't be possible right now.
> 
> But now, that he faces a guy who has also the "edge" in the Wrestling aspect, or at least enough to nullify those skills, he stands there with pretty much nothing else then his size and strenght.
> 
> Bob Sapp doesn't deserve to be named in the same sentence with Brock, I totally agree with ya.
> 
> Brock deserves all the Respect for what he accomplished in such a short amount of time.


His wrestling is definitely what allowed him to even get a W in this sport, let alone to the championship. Cain and Lesnar have both improved leaps and bounds in each fight, I have been driving my co-worker nuts with my Brocktober countdown till the fight. While I think Lesnar will win I think this will be a fight for the ages. Cain is no joke, and he very well could be the Fitch of the HW with Lesnar being the GSP (not in terms of skill or style, just in positions) but he could also be the man to beat Lesnar. For the first time in a long time HW looks competitive with Lesnar, JDS, Cain, Carwin, Gonzaga, etc. Plus some future talent in guys like Struve.

If this fight ends up being a let down and boring I may have to get perscribed meds for the depression that is sure to follow.


----------



## BobbyCooper

So guys, who can name me some big names in the Sport of MMA, who actually believe that Brock is going to win?? 

All I heard so far, is that everybody who is not a member of Brock's Camp chooses Cain for the win.

Is there anybody who I missed? :confused02:

I just read, that Carwin takes him as well!

I haven't heard one who actually believes that Brock is going to win..  or did I just missed them?


----------



## K R Y

I absolutely take Cain. He is undoubtedly more skilled than Brock in stand up and BJJ, and the better wrestler. He will also have a brilliant game plan for Brocks size and power. 

Whoever wins this, I will be very very impressed with them.


----------



## SigFig

KryOnicle said:


> I absolutely take Cain. He is *undoubtedly more skilled than Brock in* stand up and *BJJ*, and the better wrestler. He will also have a brilliant game plan for Brocks size and power.
> 
> Whoever wins this, I will be very very impressed with them.


I agree that Cain is the more well rounded fighter,especially standing, buuuuuuuut... where has Cain demonstrated this BJJ prowess? 

I mean, Brock is the one with an arm triangle victory after all.


----------



## jeffmantx

SigFig said:


> I agree that Cain is the more well rounded fighter,especially standing, buuuuuuuut... where has Cain demonstrated this BJJ prowess?
> 
> I mean, Brock is the one with an arm triangle victory after all.


For truth and why is Cain the better fighter? Rasons? Brock has fought better competition.


----------



## cdtcpl

I am really surprised that the poll is so heavily in Brock's favor. It isn't a clean sweep, but I actually expected about a perfect 50/50 split on it.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

BobbyCooper said:


> So guys, who can name me some big names in the Sport of MMA, who actually believe that Brock is going to win??
> 
> All I heard so far, is that everybody who is not a member of Brock's Camp chooses Cain for the win.
> 
> Is there anybody who I missed? :confused02:
> 
> I just read, that Carwin takes him as well!
> 
> I haven't heard one who actually believes that Brock is going to win..  or did I just missed them?


I'm just going off recollection but wasn't most of the MMA fighter prediction pool in Carwin's favor as well?


----------



## Trix

*Round 1*: Brock takes Cain down & TKO's or submits him.

~The end

Cain may be "well rounded" and have "great cardio" unfortunately, neither of those things are shields he can hold up to prevent Brock's fists from making contact with his face as Brock controls from the top. :confused02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm just going off recollection but wasn't most of the MMA fighter prediction pool in Carwin's favor as well?


As far as I can remember.. No!


----------



## amoosenamedhank

BobbyCooper said:


> As far as I can remember.. No!


oh lol... like I said... I was going off recollection.


----------



## BobbyCooper

amoosenamedhank said:


> oh lol... like I said... I was going off recollection.


But I am not that sure either anymore  

I believe it was pretty balanced, but I could be wrong though.


----------



## Starship Coyote

Brock's strength and wrestling brings him through this.


----------



## oldfan

BobbyCooper said:


> But I am not that sure either anymore
> 
> I believe it was pretty balanced, but I could be wrong though.


Ahh..... what does a dumb ol' fighter know anyway. Half of them don't even follow this forum.

We are the real experts

*dýrð ok sigr*


----------



## BobbyCooper

oldfan said:


> Ahh..... what does a dumb ol' fighter know anyway. Half of them don't even follow this forum.
> 
> We are the real experts
> 
> *dýrð ok sigr*


Haha^^ keyboard warriors to take over 

but what does that mean?? dýrð ok sigr


----------



## oldfan

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha^^ keyboard warriors to take over
> 
> but what does that mean?? dýrð ok sigr


It's a viking thing. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## The Horticulturist

This is really happening...... 

Gaddamn the UFC really made a good gamble signing Lesnar.

Velasquez is terrifying - If he takes the belt, good for him. Enough said.

I would like to see Brock retain, but if he loses I will still be just as interested to see his next matchup. I hope he keeps getting experience, and keeps disappointing his detractors. (like he has 4 fights in a row.)


----------



## BobbyCooper

amoosenamedhank said:


> oh lol... like I said... I was going off recollection.





oldfan said:


> It's a viking thing. You wouldn't understand.


OK guys, it's offical! 

Jonny "Bones" Jones is the first real Deal who thinks Brock is gonna win. 

Vitor Belfort, Bonnar, Bader, JDS (I heard it in an other video from him) choose Cain.








SJ said:


> This is really happening......


So who do you buddy 

Speak up^^


----------



## The Horticulturist

^^^

Regardless of how much I like him, I always think Lesnar is going to lose, because his opponents have ALL been more skilled on paper. This time is no different. I keep imagining that Cain is going to make Brock quit. So, Cain by TKO.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Very wise decision SJ-lein 

plus rep+++ you earned it dude^^


----------



## UFC_OWNS

BobbyCooper said:


> Very wise decision SJ-lein
> 
> plus rep+++ you earned it dude^^


did you geet around to making 121 bets? im on my way to another 1500 if brock beats cain tomorrow off a 20$ bet:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper

UFC_OWNS said:


> did you geet around to making 121 bets? im on my way to another 1500 if brock beats cain tomorrow off a 20$ bet:thumbsup:


I put my last 50 Bucks on a Parlay with Cain and Lyoto. 

potential win = 100$ 

I hope everything works out, otherwise I have to stop betting lol^^


----------



## UFC_OWNS

BobbyCooper said:


> I put my last 50 Bucks on a Parlay with Cain and Lyoto.
> 
> potential win = 100$
> 
> I hope everything works out, otherwise I have to stop betting lol^^


as much as i want you to win your bets mate i cant say no to 1500 bucks for doing nothing! my personal tip is to multibet a lot of certain winners and the odds stack u real good and you win a lot:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

Well, Good Luck Sir


----------



## UFC_OWNS

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, Good Luck Sir


cheers you too, one of us needs to win some dough:thumbsup:


----------



## Vale_Tudo

UFC_OWNS said:


> did you geet around to making 121 bets? im on my way to another 1500 if brock beats cain tomorrow off a 20$ bet:thumbsup:


Impressive!

Atleast one of us will make some money tonight!
After Cain wins this match I'll get about $800 from one bookie, and another $250 from another one. Have a couple UFC parlay bets thats just missing Cain now.

But knowing my betting luck history this fight will be dominated by Cain, but end in some fluke accident, like Cain breaking his hand and be forced to quit, or a bad cut.


----------



## Dream-On-101

I havent posted on this forum in a little while, but i have been enjoying sitting in the background and following the impassioned exchanges. Brock v Cain really is an incredibly interesting match up from so many perspectives, and has proven to be a very decisive issue, so i thought i would throw in my 2 cents worth as the most eagerly anticipated UFC Heavyweight bout in history is only hours away. 


Firstly, i'll state the obvious - i am CERTAIN (or as certain as anyone can be in MMA) that Brock will win this fight. I am a huge fan of his, but that hasnt impacted on why i believe so strongly that Brock will be the champ this time tomorrow (i actually think he will be the champ this time next year, but that is a different point). 

This fight comes down to a very basic and simple decisive factor - can Brock secure a takedown? I believe he can. The fact remains that Brock's top control is fantastic, with his combination of size, strength and technical prowess, once Brock has you down, you arent getting back up. 

If Brock can take Cain down, and secure his postition ala the 2nd Frank Mir fight, he WILL remain the champion. There is minimal threat from Cain of his back (if Mir couldnt do a damned thing, i have little reason to supsect Cain can), and Brocks top-control is so impressive, any escapes Cain may attempt will be nullified by that rare combination of incredible strength and skill. 

That is how i see the fight going - Brock secures a TD in the first round, and finishes it there. 1st Round TKO. 

Other points i have seen is that Cain is a talented enough wrestler (which he undoubtedly is) to shake of Brocks takedowns. Maybe he will, once... or twice... or maybe more; but Cain needs to prevent EVERY SINGLE ONE OF BROCKS TAKEDOWN ATTEMPTS to win this fight, Brock only needs to secure one. 

The wrestling of these two men has been long debated, and i am in no means an expert in amature wrestling (i'm english for a start) so i am not going to go into it. All i will say is i believe Brock is strong enough, fast enough, and talented enough to takedown ANY heavyweight in the world. Where the two even in size and strength, i would have my doubts. But they arent. Brock is bigger, and he is a very talented wrestler (he has better credentials, though from what i have read there are many variables as to who is actually the better wrestler) but the gap is not large between them one way or another, and when you factor in the physical advantages, i cannot see Brock failing to get the takedown. 

Other people have mentioned Cains kickboxing as being far superior. Well, obviously it is. Brocks standup is pretty damn bad from what we have seen. But this isnt a kickboxing match. We all know what Brock wants, and that is the TD. Cain will have to be wary of throwing kicks or over commiting with strikes to leave himself open to Brocks monsterous double leg. Brock doesnt need to outstrike Cain, he just has to wait for his opening. 

Cain isnt likely to knock Brock out, or even down. Carwin couldnt finish him, i doubt Cain can. There is still question marks over Cains power, he did knock Nog out (though you could argue one too many beatings has seen Big Nogs chin shot to shit) and yet he beat on Kongo for 3 rounds and really didnt seem to be hurting him at all. He can dance around Brock all he wants and try to point it out, but 25 minutes is a long time to do so and not end up on his back. 

Cardio has also been mentioned. I doubt it will be a factor based on my predicition, but all i will say is this - if Brock DOES get Cain down, and is beating on him for a round, and Cain is exhausted from trying to move 18 stone of muscle for minutes on end, that is when we will truly see the measure of his cardio. But really, i have no reason to believe either will gas, neither of them have shown a tendency to do so. 

Finally, i have seen a lot of people on here and everywhere else say that they believe Cain will win simply by being the all round better fighter. More technical, more skilled, just plain superior. To that i say that the most relevant skill set to this match is wrestling. In this they are even, if not the edge being given to Brock. Frank Mir was more talented all round than Brock, so was Randy Couture, and so was Heath Herring. It made no difference - all Brock wants is to get you down, and when he does, you are in real trouble. 


I am so excited for this fight, perhaps more than i have been for any other and cannot wait to watch how it pans out. All i can say is, whoever does win this fight will have nothing but respect from me and i will happily admit i was wrong if Cain does emerge the victor. I also hope that if Brock wins he will be given the respect he is still (in some quarters) refused. Brock is the real deal, he has proven his detractors wrong every time he got in the cage, every time he was expected to be dethroned, and has shown he is as legitimate as they come. If Cain does win, we have the mouth watering prospect of JDS-CAIN, which would really showcase the peak of Heavyweight talent at this moment in time. As a fan of the sport, this is a win-win situation. If Cain does win, i will happily admit i was wrong, and accept that he truly is THAT good.

But i dont think that will be happening  

Brock TKO ROUND 1. 



Enjoy the fight everyone!


----------



## Sterl

I fully expect Brock to try to get the clinch on Cain and push him against the cage and put his weight on Cain as much as he can. Brock most likely will look for takedowns off the fence and not mess around with shots on Cain and risk eating a big shot. If Cain can avoid these clinch positions and keep his distance and find the range I think Cain can outpoint Brock, catch him and KO, or even catch Brock off balance and take him down. I got Cain in late round 3, early-mid round 4.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Okay bitches, i hope you're all ready for when cain beats brock


----------



## Dakota?

Here we go!! IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## the ultimate

Come on Brock!

Immense entrance.


----------



## Shoegazer

Should be fun!


----------



## AJClark

Bloody Enter Sandman!

There's so many better Metallica songs to pump you up...
...so cleché


----------



## Shoegazer

AJClark said:


> Bloody Enter Sandman!
> 
> There's so many better Metallica songs to pump you up...
> ...so cleché


Misspelling "cliché"

So stereotypical


----------



## Steroid Steve

Lmfao someone needs to make a GIF outta Brock shoving that cop aside! hahaaha


----------



## Thelegend

this is gonna be sick!!


----------



## Gyser

loved him oushing that cop out the way LOL


----------



## Jawni

Haha, Lesnar's looking badass, bandana, big beard, shoving cops! This is great!


----------



## Syndicate

Metallica sucks, broski.


----------



## 420atalon

Lesnar is in ass kicking mode.

Good luck Cain.


----------



## Danm2501

LOL. Brock is *the* ultimate bad ass. No-one else could have gotten away with just shoving that cop to the side like that. He looks pumped up and ready to go. Come on Brock, put a stamp on him!


----------



## 420atalon

I am so ******* pumped right now. Geez.


----------



## chosenFEW

cop must have shit his pants


----------



## AJClark

Shoegazer said:


> Misspelling "cliché"
> 
> So stereotypical


I knew I'd done that as soon as I pressed post lol.

But couldn't take my eyes off the walk in to edit it 

My bad:

ON TOPIC
Brock round 1 or 2 tko


----------



## Shoegazer

Shit...Cecil Peoples...

There's been some serious judging anomalies all night...


----------



## chosenFEW

i dont see this going 5 rounds so the cecil effect wont matter 4 this


----------



## SerJ

Here we go!!!! CAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420atalon

Does Cain look a little intimidated to anyone else right now? Doesn't look like he usually does just before a fight imo. Pacing everywhere, not looking at Brock etc.


----------



## tap nap or snap

chosenFEW said:


> i dont see this going 5 rounds so the cecil effect wont matter 4 this


i don't either


----------



## Danm2501

The size difference is remarkable. Brock Lesnar is 'freakin huge.


----------



## BWoods

Flying knee WHAT?


----------



## Guymay

guess Cormier didn't just hyped cain . His scramble are amazing .


----------



## Gyser

This is immense.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Great knees from Lesnar. Cain's TDD is pretty wicked


----------



## Danm2501

Brock doing this will test Cain's cardio, that's for sure!


----------



## Gyser

haha Brock running away again.


----------



## Gyser

Get The **** In!


----------



## Guymay

Yessssssssssssssssss Viva La Raza!


----------



## chosenFEW

Holyyyyy Shitttttttt


----------



## Steroid Steve

Woowww


----------



## Guy Incognito

what now bitches,what now


----------



## Danm2501

Cain Velasquez is an animal!


----------



## AJClark

OH MY GOD!!

Words eaten

What a performance!
AMAZING!


----------



## deanmzi

Yyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M_D

damn that sucks


----------



## deanmzi

samething we saw from Brock v Carwin - difference is Cain has a gas tank


----------



## marcthegame

hOLLY SHIT AMAZING.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Ah that felt good!


----------



## Redline7

OH MY!!! That was amazing!

WOW WOW WOW

my hand are shaking


----------



## vilify

Yikes


----------



## R3353

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a fight!


----------



## the ultimate

What a performance by Cain Velasquez.

The new UFC Heavyweight Champion!


----------



## box

Love me some Cain. That was a great fight for him.


----------



## Roybum

OMFG Cain won!!! He owned! Lesnar had no offense


----------



## Jawni

What a beating! What a performance! Woooooooooooow!


----------



## Gyser

so so so so AWESOME.


----------



## chosenFEW

dam where is alizio?.... he used to be a big cain fan... and i always used to be like what is that guy talking about


my bad alizio..... lol


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Cain didn't become Champion. He became the best HW in the world.


----------



## Redline7

I'm just all smiles right now :thumb02:


YES!


----------



## attention

Holy crap! that was a Carwin repeat... but Cain closed the deal BIG TIME! respect

I lost half a mil... and I lost my CPL pick... BUT IM ALL HAPPY... AWWWW YEAH!


----------



## suffersystem

Congrats to Cain, that was an amazing performance!!


----------



## Danm2501

That, ladies and gentleman is a ******* fighter. Cain Velasquez is legit. Technique + power + cardio equals one hell of a fighter. Brock Lesnar might look like a viking, but he really doesn't enjoy getting hit. We've got a new heavyweight champion, and I see this one dominating for a while. Good ******* luck Junior Dos Santos!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

new champion!


----------



## 420atalon

I can't believe Lesnar just gave up like that. He wasn't rocked or anything like in the Carwin fight.

Disappointing but Velasquez is going to be champion for a while unless Carwin can beat him.


----------



## Guymay

Cain isn't hurt - Hoping for him vs JDS at 128 .


----------



## marcthegame

question is now can cain beat Fedor?


----------



## The Horticulturist

Holy Shit!!!! What a fun fight!


----------



## deanmzi

Terror Kovenant said:


> Cain didn't become Champion. He became the best HW in the world.


Cain vs. Fedor ??? would love to see it


----------



## Dakota?

Good thing im part mexican so i can still be happy in Brocks loss.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Brock desperately needs to learn to defend against striking. He gets hit, and curls up.

On a side note, I'm eating my words. Velaquez dominated him.


----------



## chosenFEW

cain vs JDS baby


----------



## locnott

wow, THATS A BAD CUT.
I SAW IT BUT NOT SURE I BELIEVE IT..


----------



## Gyser

Brock shits himself once he gets hit, he got lucky when Carwin gassed, Cain didn't gas and he got F up big time.


----------



## JimmyJames

Wow........

Much Respect to Cain!!!

The NEW HW Champion for the UFC.........



I'm out of v-bookie points again.......


----------



## deanmzi

marcthegame said:


> question is now can cain beat Fedor?


I think he could at this point in Fedor's career, he could take him down, and as long as he could avoid the armbar .......


----------



## Dakota?

No excuses from Brock, nothing but class.


----------



## Guymay

deanmzi said:


> I think he could at this point in Fedor's career, he could take him down, and as long as he could avoid the armbar .......


Cain beat him on the feet too .


----------



## marcthegame

deanmzi said:


> I think he could at this point in Fedor's career, he could take him down, and as long as he could avoid the armbar .......


I still don't know brock vs fedor...brock size was a factor. Now Fedor is much more skilled than cain and size is not an issue.Plus he is good stand up and on the ground unlike brock.


----------



## deanmzi

locnott said:


> wow, THATS A BAD CUT.
> I SAW IT BUT NOT SURE I BELIEVE IT..


yeah about 3 inches down the cheek - that'll need some stitches - 6 mo. suspension for Brock probably


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Lesnar needs to learn how to take a punch. He wilts if he gets hit.


----------



## Abrissbirne

totally ruined my night. Only cared for two fighters both lost. 
I also don´t see any treat in Cain, JDS will destroy him but whatever thought that Lesnar was untouchable and we see how that went :/

Brock should change his training camp, he just hasn´t got a challenge in training. He won´t evolve like that.


----------



## Danm2501

See, Brock is not an arse. He is a genuinely humble dude. Really hope he comes back strong, they give him a rubber match with Frank Mir, he goes to school on Mir and gets another go at Carwin, with the winner getting a shot at the winner of Cain-JDS. Great fight, but if I'm honest, I'm disappointed. Was really hoping Brock would take it.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

First Congrats to Cain. I had serious doubts about his ability to defend against Brock's takedowns and he essentially nullified ervything Brock has to offer.

I wasn't expecting Brock to be so exhausted so quickly. I don't know if it was due to Cains TDD or the shots he was taking. But he gassed really early and it was all over.


----------



## BWoods

That was just a schoolyard beating. Lesnar didn't know what to do when he was the one getting bullied around. Cain vs Junior is going to be CRAAAAZY.

Hope to see what Brock does to learn from this. Maybe some more time with Pat Barry would help him out.


----------



## SerJ

I was shaking so bad during that fight I couldn't even text my wife. All alone in my house but yet I yelled like none other for that win. Guess sports science didn't lie ;-)

The baddest man on the planet.....Cain Velasquez!!!!


----------



## deanmzi

Dakota? said:


> No excuses from Brock, nothing but class.


Yeah - he could learn from Cain still, not act a total tool when you win


----------



## rean1mator

who? 
oh yeah. why would cain step down in competition and fight someone from a second rate org like SF. lolz.

and really who cares.



marcthegame said:


> question is now can cain beat Fedor?


----------



## Dakota?

Good on Cain. 










But this is the best Heavyweight in the world.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

marcthegame said:


> question is now can cain beat Fedor?


sigh. Fedor barely fights. He's so irrelevant at this point as he doesn't take his legacy or the sport seriously.


----------



## marcthegame

Brock will never be good unless he improves his stand up, carwin exposed it and Cain just destroyed him.


----------



## marcthegame

FrodoFraggins said:


> sigh. Fedor barely fights. He's so irrelevant at this point as he doesn't take his legacy or the sport seriously.


he barely does fight but this changes everything such as the landscape of the hw division fedor was behind lesnar.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

wow that was really dumb on brocks part, congrats cain even though i dont like you being the champ, brocks wrestling is obviously shite now


----------



## RudeBoySes

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOO hooooooooooooooooooooo!

UNFUNKIN'BELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!!

CAIN aka 'Brown Pride' DESTROYED the fake VIKING .. HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aerius

FrodoFraggins said:


> I wasn't expecting Brock to be so exhausted so quickly. I don't know if it was due to Cains TDD or the shots he was taking. But he gassed really early and it was all over.


Well, the pace on the fight was ridiculous plus he was hit with god knows how many punches. This did not look like a heavyweight fight at all, both guys moved like MW or WW fighters.


----------



## Dan0

UFC 100
Frank Mir puts a knee in Brock's face and Lesnar dives right into Frank's legs...fortunately for him Frank's wrestling is not good enough

UFC 116
Shane Carwin lands a few punches on Lesnar's head and Lesnar runs away desperately and turtles up...fortunately for him Shane's cardio sucks

UFC 121
Cain Velasquez is picking Brock apart with technical striking...Brock is desperately spinning away as far as he can from Cain. He turtles up once again...unfortunately for him CAIN IS A FRICKING MONSTER AND HE DESTROYS HIM TO BECOME THE NEW CHAMPION!!

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, WE FINALLY HAVE A *REAL* HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!!
I'm so close to tears.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

So can we call Brock highly overrated, ready to retire, or a gatekeeper now? I mean, he's 5-2 and just lost to what 60% of this forum said was a LHW with a bad chin who had nothing but cans on his record! 

I've said It before! Cain Is the new and improved Fedor! (thx for that neg btw)
He will hold this belt for a long time!


----------



## Gyser

Who gives a crap about Fedor? 

Cain just became the greatest Heavywieght on the planet and you guys wanna' talk about Fedor.

LULZ


----------



## locnott

Well, I was wrong about Cain. raise01:


----------



## deanmzi

Cain vs. JDS - JDS still better striker then Cain imo, but can't defend the takedowns - predictions?


----------



## Mauricio Rua

So much for disregarding Cain's punching power huh? He opened him up way nastier than Carwin did. And for everyone saying Lesnar's cardio is up par with Cain's, no I dont think so. Im glad Cain won and we get to see many new matchups now.


----------



## OHKO

Very great performance by Cain. Doubted his chance against Brock, thought that Brock was gonna overpower Cain and GnP to a victory. Excellent wrestling techniques shown by Cain. Can't wait to see Cain-JDS. Not gonna bet against either of them. Lost all my credits betting against Cain, lol.

And Brock showed how humble and nice he is. Really doesn't deserve all the boos he got. Still a fan of him. Hope he comes back better, and climbs up the ladder again!


----------



## usernamewoman

YYYYYEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! every one that claimed brock was the best heavyweight in the world can finally eat it. i listened to all of you for such a long time and now the truth has been revealed. he is not the best, put fedor back in the number one spot, brock is has always been overrated


----------



## 420atalon

Anyone think that Lesnar will move on from MMA?

I really didn't expect him to wilt like that again, I thought it was just when he got rocked by Carwin but he didn't even get rocked before he gave up in this fight. He couldn't hold Velasquez down and then didn't feel good on his feet so just gave up instead of keeping on working for the takedown.

If he does come back I don't expect that much as it will probably be just for the paycheck. 

Disappointing night, was really hoping Lesnar would show us he was the real deal. Knew there were question marks around him after the Carwin fight but didn't think they were this bad.


----------



## Mckeever

Brock will be retired by 2012, maybe sooner, like i said before the fight. Quote me on it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

deanmzi said:


> Cain vs. JDS - JDS still better striker then Cain imo, but can't defend the takedowns - predictions?


One HELL Of a fight. Cannot wait. HW division still looks great. I still want to see Carwin vs Lesnar II, Mir vs Lesnar III, Carwin vs Cain, etc. Great match ups.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

wow we've now got a boring HW div now, brock brough excitement to this division it was boring as feck when he wasnt in the ufc, props to cain but i think ill tune out the ufc hw div for a while, right now i can't believe cain is my 2nd fav HW


----------



## deanmzi

420atalon said:


> Anyone think that Lesnar will move on from MMA?
> 
> I really didn't expect him to wilt like that again, I thought it was just when he got rocked by Carwin but he didn't even get rocked before he gave up in this fight. He couldn't hold Velasquez down and then didn't feel good on his feet so just gave up instead of keeping on working for the takedown.
> 
> If he does come back I don't expect that much as it will probably be just for the paycheck.
> 
> Disappointing night, was really hoping Lesnar would show us he was the real deal. Knew there were question marks around him after the Carwin fight but didn't think they were this bad.


I kinda was wondering if he didn't train very hard, he looked he started gassing in the 1st round - he was getting his ass kicked but still, against Carwin he still looked fresh in the 2nd round. Maybe his heart isn't in it as much, or maybe he needed a loss to help motivate him again


----------



## Mckeever

deanmzi said:


> I kinda was wondering if he didn't train very hard, he looked he started gassing in the 1st round - he was getting his ass kicked but still, against Carwin he still looked fresh in the 2nd round. Maybe his heart isn't in it as much, or maybe he needed a loss to help motivate him again


Motivation was not an issue. brock was outclassed, simple as that.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

UFC_OWNS said:


> wow we've now got a boring HW div now, brock brough excitement to this division it was boring as feck when he wasnt in the ufc, props to cain but i think ill tune out the ufc hw div for a while, right now i can't believe cain is my 2nd fav HW


Dude what are you talking about? Did you just down an entire bottle of vodka?
Brock hasnt left the ufc. Cain boring? Cain is your 2nd fav?
What?


----------



## MikeHawk

UFC_OWNS said:


> wow we've now got a boring HW div now, brock brough excitement to this division it was boring as feck when he wasnt in the ufc, props to cain but i think ill tune out the ufc hw div for a while, right now i can't believe cain is my 2nd fav HW


Lol, boring? Cain, JDS, and Carwin have never had a boring fight in the UFC. Btw, Brock is still in the HW divison.


----------



## Lock Bresnar

UFC_OWNS said:


> wow we've now got a boring HW div now, brock brough excitement to this division it was boring as feck when he wasnt in the ufc, props to cain but i think ill tune out the ufc hw div for a while, right now i can't believe cain is my 2nd fav HW


Guy is obviously a douchette.


----------



## rabakill

A lot of debbie downers in this thread. Hell of a fight, I thought brock would win but Cain really stepped up his game. I think the only one who stands a chance against him now is Carwin, and that will be for one round.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Vale_Tudo said:


> Dude what are you talking about? Did you just down an entire bottle of vodka?
> Brock hasnt left the ufc. Cain boring? Cain is your 2nd fav?
> What?


yeah but who's he gonna face now? wheres the hype gonna come from? he is a great character for the ufc and i have been very interested in the hw div since he was champ


----------



## Terror Kovenant




----------



## usernamewoman

Terror Kovenant said:


>


i love it!!!


----------



## RudeBoySes

Terror Kovenant said:


>



ouch.. lol

he got BEAT THE FUNK UP!!!


----------



## aerius

rabakill said:


> Hell of a fight, I thought brock would win but Cain really stepped up his game. I think the only one who stands a chance against him now is Carwin, and that will be for one round.


That was the big question for me, how much would both fighters, especially Cain improve from their last fights? Well, we got our answer to that one, Cain continues to improve at a frightening rate but it's not just the technique, it's also the mental game and fighting instincts where he's put it together.


----------



## footodors

Stupid Brock should have took his time.
Was Brock drunk or something? 
Wierd!


----------



## wiwi07

*Cain*

YES WE CAIN A HUEVO GANOOOOOOOOO!! 
YES WE CAIN!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

footodors said:


> Stupid Brock should have took his time.


Disagree. Its not like he made a mistake and got caught. He got owned. He struggled for the takedown, he couldn't keep Cain down, and he couldn't stand with him. He was living on borrowed time against a better fighter.


----------



## No_Mercy

Most impressive. JDS...

Then...enter "The Emperor." Mark my words...


----------



## Trix

That's awesome!

I didn't think Cain had it in him being so soft-spoken and mild mannered. He made Brock look weak. Crazy. :thumbsup:


----------



## deanmzi

someone shut the door to press conference - can barely hear anything online 
http://mmajunkie.com/news/21119/wat...21-press-conference-live-on-mmajunkie-com.mma


----------



## UFC_OWNS

No_Mercy said:


> Most impressive. JDS...
> 
> Then...enter "The Emperor." Mark my words...


im over this fedor crap he is never gonna be in the ufc and even if he was cain would beat him silly and so would carwin and so would jds, i'd imagine brock would take him down with his bullrush too, only m-1 can prove me wrong which they wont


----------



## 420atalon

No_Mercy said:


> Most impressive. JDS...
> 
> Then...enter "The Emperor." Mark my words...


Lesnar would still beat Fedor. He would bull rush him just like he did Cain but Fedor isn't as strong as Cain nor as good a wrestler and Lesnar would of been on top raining down huge fists until the fight was stopped.

Lesnar obviously has some holes in his game but even with them he is a force to be reckoned with. The only two fighters I can see beating Lesnar more then they would lose are Velasquez and Carwin. Anyone else has to be far too worried about being taken down and beaten up even if it is in a raw form.


----------



## Roybum

omfg cain beat the shit outta him!!!


----------



## No_Mercy

UFC_OWNS said:


> im over this fedor crap he is never gonna be in the ufc and even if he was cain would beat him silly and so would carwin and so would jds, i'd imagine brock would take him down with his bullrush too, only m-1 can prove me wrong which they wont


I'll take that bet for all three. Tell me you wouldn't watch his fights "if" he ever enters the Octagon.


----------



## Dan0

The Beast Is Slayed


----------



## UFC_OWNS

No_Mercy said:


> I'll take that bet for all three. Tell me you wouldn't watch his fights "if" he ever enters the Octagon.


ill watch it only to see dana laughing at him after he gets beat down, you really think m-1 will let him sign for reasonable terms? dana doesnt even care about him now that he has an official loss


----------



## aerius

Terror Kovenant said:


> Disagree. Its not like he made a mistake and got caught. He got owned. He struggled for the takedown, he couldn't keep Cain down, and he couldn't stand with him. He was living on borrowed time against a better fighter.


The one thing he could've done was clinch, and I think this would've worked even after he got shaken up a bit. Instead of trying for a takedown, just try to get his gorilla arms around Cain and push him to the fence to buy time to recover, then start working him with knees. Clinching Cain against the fence was one of the few things that worked for Brock in the fight, train the clinch with Randy Couture, tighten up the rest of his game a bit and it could be pretty interesting.


----------



## BrutalKO

*...Holy crap!!*

...WOW! WOW! WOW! I knew Cain could win but DANG! Like Rogan said "Technique over horsepower". Incredible. I'm so surprised how he crushed Brock so easlily. It looked a lot like the Carwin fight at first. Cain stuffed one of Brock's TD's then got right back to his feet in a blink. Brutal punches from Cain dropping Lesnar and smashing him. Seems like he hit harder than Shane did! Technique 101. Absolutely perfect performance from Velasquez. Man- CV said he would win and be champion a long time. I believe it. JDS & Cain will finally meet. Velasquez is on a whole other level now. I doubt anybody can beat this guy now. I never thought Cain would smash Lesnar to pieces within the 1st rd. I'm stunned. Congrats to the man I picked and wanted to win, in a complete ownage. I expected Brock to survive 1 rd., after what Carwin did to him. Unreal. Great performance for Sanchez. Looked like the nightmare of old, nice win for Diego.
...Kampmann put up a good fight. Jake was gased but like I said, his ground game is totally sick. Jake needs to amp his cardio bigtime to challenge GSP. It's time for Tito to hang up the gloves. Even though Matt didn't dominate, Ortiz just doesn't have it anymore. Tito's face was a mess. Gonzaga doesn't have it anymore either. He looked spent. Schaub got off first and controlled the entire fight. Nice win for McGee. Got through adversity. Tough kid. Once again in closing, Cain used his amazing technique to destroy Brock. CV will hold the belt for a long while. You can just tell. He's so composed, so focused, so grounded. JDS & Cain will be even better than Lesnar & Cain. Great night of fights. Now that PPV was worth every penny...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan0

*The beast is slain*

I will remember this picture forever.








The end of that monster's reign over our heavyweight division is finally here.
I know, he's changed, he's humble, blah blah... But I will always see him as a monster that gave MMA a bad name. He hurt our sport big time post UFC 100 which was the biggest UFC PPV ever. I personally know people who question MMA's legitimacy because of Lesnar.
I see this as the brightest day for MMA in recent history.

If my bar turns red because of this, I don't care, I'm so happy.


----------



## BrutalKO

No_Mercy said:


> I'll take that bet for all three. Tell me you wouldn't watch his fights "if" he ever enters the Octagon.


...Dude...Fedor is not in this conversation. Fedor would not gas like Carwin nor would he fold as bad a Brock did. Remember it's technique and Fedor has had the best of it over the last 10 years. Tonight is about Cain not Fedor...

POST MEANT FOR UFC-OWNS...


----------



## No_Mercy

BrutalKO said:


> ...Dude...Fedor is not in this conversation. Fedor would not gas like Carwin nor would he fold as bad a Brock did. Remember it's technique and Fedor has had the best of it over the last 10 years. Tonight is about Cain not Fedor...
> 
> POST MEANT FOR UFC-OWNS...


For sure...I wanted to spice things up by saying that he would make the HW interesting. But some peeps were dogging on Fedor.


----------



## Tacx0911

Lesnar is too overhyped.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo

LOL monster you're giving him to much Credit why not try big cuddly bear , he cowers from punches he aint no fighter , he is just a huge guy with wrestling , he has no heart no striking no killer instinct or backbone i hope he retires the waste of space.


----------



## HexRei

I see what you're saying but Brock has been a legit MMA fighter for a long time now. He was actually a big draw for the sport and probably helped MMA out a lot more than he hurt it. It's not like he's going anywhere either. He needs to spar more and learn how to maintain composure when he's getting landed on, but he still has all the tools that let him put away Mir, Couture and Carwin.


----------



## marcthegame

*Supposedly Brock Submitted*

Via press conference Dana says and others said Brock yelled stop during the fight.


----------



## Dan0

HexRei said:


> I see what you're saying but Brock has been a legit MMA fighter for a long time now. He was actually a big draw for the sport and probably helped MMA out a lot more than he hurt it. It's not like he's going anywhere either.


He truly is a phenomenal fighter but he will always be seen as a WWE star by the general viewer, which really bothered me.


----------



## Mckeever




----------



## attention

Mckeever said:


>


awesome... just awesome... i cant stop myself from grinning ear to ear :thumb02:
(i would rep you... but apparently Ive rep'd u too much  )


----------



## UFC_OWNS

thank you brutalko but i did not bring up fedor in the 1st place, tonights the night we get to worship cain and all of his hispanic and brock hating followers


----------



## ESPADA9

Brock needs to move to Thailand for a year, live in a grass hut with Buddhist monks and just immerse himself in Muay Thai. His stand up is so unrefined and predictable.

I think Cain had the perfect formula to beat Brock and this is by far the best Cain we’ve ever seen. The Cain JDS fight will be just as exciting.

We’re definitely going to see what JDS has for a ground game.


----------



## JuggNuttz

*slain


----------



## rabakill

Mckeever said:


>


Cain was stalking him like a cat hunts a mouse, really demonstrates how far apart their skillsets were.


----------



## Dan0

JuggNuttz said:


> *slain


Never knew "slay" was an irregular verb. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## AlphaDawg

That's a beautiful picture. Kind of makes Lesnar losing less depressing.


----------



## marcthegame

*Do you guys feel disrespected by Cain?*

I know as a canadian I am happy as gsp as a champ. I know the USA has a strong sense of a united nation where you guys are viewed as Americans rather than individual cultures. I'm just wondering do you guys feel disrespected by cain who keeps referring, dedicated and parsing his Mexican heritage as the champ. Even though he is American and his mom is American. Like Tito represents his mexican heritage but also pays respect to America, where as cain does not.


----------



## mjc2020

*Lesnar a bad match-up for Cain*

After reading some posts - why is everyone so black & white? Some guys are just bad match-ups against other guys. Just like any other sport - some teams struggle against a certain squad while beating opponents that that team can't. MMA is no different...

Simply put, Brock will struggle against an elite wrestler with good striking. Brock cannot take a punch - if he can't take a guy down (and keep him there) he will lose. Brock is not a fraud, he doesn't suck - he just has some big holes in his game. That said, I believe Brock can still beat anybody in the division with the exception of Cain. I am not certain Brock will ever be able to beat Cain. However, Cain is very beatable by others. In fact, I think Dos Santos will KO Cain - and I think Lesnar would beat Dos Santos. Christ, Cain struggled against Kongo - does anyone thing Brock wouldn't destroy Kongo? Again, all about match-ups... 

Match-ups are everything in every sport. Lesnar is not God's gift to MMA, but neither is Cain. Every fighter can be exposed. But for many of you who claim Brock is a farce - stfu. The guy can compete with the best and has proved it - he deserves respect. That said, Brock should spend the next year taking punches to the face and learning to pull guard. Thing is, I am not sure that can be taught...

At any rate, I am hammered. Just thought I would chime in... :thumb02:

Now, how about Bones Jones to heavyweight?


----------



## Soakked

More gifs please 

Or better yet point me in the right direction where a brother can make a gif of his own :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

no im just feeling this weird vibe by cain, he's my 2nd fav hw but i for some feel like resenting him and thats not because he beat my fav hw


----------



## LittleJoe

If that's true then Brock is a puss. And I'm even a Brock fan!!! Cain made it look so easy. 
I am so disappointed in Brock I can't see straight but props to Cain. I really like him and his humility. 
I don't think Brock will be champ again. He has no heart and gives up to easy. How can you be in the sport and walk into the ring with your running shoes on?


----------



## marcthegame

See Match ups do make the ufc, Lesnar will kill jones. But Lesnar was hyped and after a few wins was viewed as a man who will dominate the hw division for a long time. He lost, it would be the same when Anderson and GSP loses.


----------



## attention

IMHO, its all marketing being done to promote the UFC in Mexico. Im sure Dana has been putting pressure on him to use his culture as his angle... mind you, Im Canadian too so it doesnt bother me at all


----------



## ESPADA9

marcthegame said:


> I know as a canadian I am happy as gsp as a champ. I know the USA has a strong sense of a united nation where you guys are viewed as Americans rather than individual cultures. I'm just wondering do you guys feel disrespected by cain who keeps referring, dedicated and parsing his Mexican heritage as the champ. Even though he is American and his mom is American.


I could care less, most of my favorite fighters happen to be from Brazil.
Nationalism I sports is mindless retardation (or gross insecurity).

They only thing I see happening that will annoy me is that now every 5’3” Mexican kid I see is going to act like he owns the place.

If Cain loves Mexico I recommend he spend some time there, and celebrate.
He might want to bring some armed guards though.

I wouldn’t think of ever “representing” my Castilian Spanish, Irish, Bavarian German, Scottish, Swedish, Dutch Russian heritage in ANY endeavor I pursue.

But I only have one loyalty so………


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah please! I didn't see the match!


----------



## Soakked

marcthegame said:


> I know as a canadian I am happy as gsp as a champ. I know the USA has a strong sense of a united nation where you guys are viewed as Americans rather than individual cultures. I'm just wondering do you guys feel disrespected by cain who keeps referring, dedicated and parsing his Mexican heritage as the champ. Even though he is American and his mom is American.


OMG lets not start this conversation again :confused05:


----------



## JuggNuttz

Dan0 said:


> Never knew "slay" was an irregular verb. Thanks for the heads up.


http://www.websters-dictionary-onli...lq&cof=FORID:9&ie=UTF-8&q=Slain&sa=Search#922


im totally not a grammar nazi..... im just drunk and mad and depressed, so i figured id point out your folly since.. well i got nothing else to go on tonight....


----------



## UFC_OWNS

***** de Amigo said:


> LOL monster you're giving him to much Credit why not try big cuddly bear , he cowers from punches he aint no fighter , he is just a huge guy with wrestling , he has no heart no striking no killer instinct or backbone i hope he retires the waste of space.


he'd rip you in half like a zombie movie, you only have respect for fedor and whoever brocks vs.


----------



## attention

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah please! I didn't see the match!


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-multimedia/83200-ufc-121-fights.html#post1289208


----------



## marcthegame

Soakked said:


> OMG lets not start this conversation again :confused05:


damn did i miss that, what page is it on?


----------



## Wookie

That's the picture that sums up UFC 121. Brock really needs to learn to take a punch though. That was seriously the funniest thing ever watching Brock spin around like a little girl after he got hit.


----------



## LightweightFighter

u need to fukin chill out man. he's proud of his heritage and if he feels more mexican than american, then that's what he is. what the fuk?

chill the fuk out, i am an american and i don't feel disrespected in any way shape or form.


----------



## Soakked

marcthegame said:


> damn did i miss that, what page is it on?


I guess you havent been to the board the past 3 weeks


----------



## Budhisten

So - according to our beloved MMAmath Cain has also beat Carwin? 

I love the uselessness of MMAmath haha...

When tonight's fight went down, mr. JuggNutz was one of the first people I thought about :/ Chin up mate


----------



## marcthegame

LightweightFighter said:


> u need to fukin chill out man. he's proud of his heritage and if he feels more mexican than american, then that's what he is. what the fuk?
> 
> chill the fuk out, i am an american and i don't feel disrespected in any way shape or form.


Lol i don';t give a **** what cain represent because I'm not american. But a lot of Americans have a sense of pride with there own. U may be different but I know i would be pissed if GSP represents France rather than Canada. I would not give a shit if he represents both.


----------



## Thunder1

I've already said it a dozen times on here. Carwin exposed Brock first. He can't take a punch. Not in the sense that he has a glass jaw. Brock flat out can't handle getting smacked in the face. That's not something you can gain at his stage of his fighing career.


----------



## LightweightFighter

marcthegame said:


> Lol i don';t give a **** what cain represent because I'm not american. But a lot of Americans have a sense of pride with there own. U may be different but I know i would be pissed if GSP represents France rather than Canada. I would not give a shit if he represents both.


well u made a damn thread acting like we should be concerned what he thinks he is.

america is a nation of immigrants, noone gives a fuk.

and nice negging into red. this forum has a bunch of uptight phaggots


----------



## ESPADA9

LightweightFighter said:


> well u made a damn thread acting like we should be concerned what he thinks he is.
> 
> america is a nation of immigrants, noone gives a fuk.


And apparently “america” is a nation full of emotionally compromised 12 year olds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

LightweightFighter said:


> well u made a damn thread acting like we should be concerned what he thinks he is.
> 
> america is a nation of immigrants, noone gives a fuk.
> 
> and nice negging into red. this forum has a bunch of uptight phaggots


noones forcing you to stay here, you can go to sherdog if you really feel that way


----------



## The Amarok

Cain FTW.
I knew it from the get go that how it was gonna turn out.
Technique>Size and Strength all day baby


----------



## Fine Wine

guy incognito said:


> what now bitches,what now





UrbanBounca said:


> Brock desperately needs to learn to defend against striking. He gets hit, and curls up.


LOL, I know, it's like watching a new kid walk into the ring and spar for the first time, though I think Brock looks even more pathetic. 

"Baddest man on the planet" LOL, good one Dana!!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Rusty

The Amarok said:


> Cain FTW.
> I knew it from the get go that how it was gonna turn out.
> Technique>Size and Strength all day baby


Too bad you'll never test yourself against brown pride. Since you aren't signing with the UFC. Ya, I said it


----------



## tap nap or snap

brock's "striking defense" reminds me of bob sapp


----------



## UFC_OWNS

tap nap or snap said:


> brock's "striking defense" reminds me of bob sapp


unfortunately i reminisced about that too


----------



## Yojimbo

*Did Brock Tap?*

Watch it again. I think he signaled the ref. "Submission Due to Strikes".


----------



## andyn1986

this is a spoiler dick head


----------



## The Amarok

RustyRenegade said:


> Too bad you'll never test yourself against brown pride. Since you aren't signing with the UFC. Ya, I said it


Nice to know you care so much about me as to troll on all my post. 
Keep it up your making me look good.


----------



## Rusty

The Amarok said:


> Nice to know you care so much about me as to troll on all my post.
> Keep it up your making me look good.


I couldn't make you look worse unless I posted that picture of my brass bouncing off your chin you twat


----------



## kay_o_ken

i think lesnars last two fights have shown how inexperienced he really is, cain HANDLED him, even in the wrestling department cain bested him. not to mention lesnars cardio looked even worse than carwins in the last fight. kind of wanted lesnar to win but i guess all i can do is take my hat off to the new champ, he earned it 



andyn1986 said:


> this is a spoiler dick head


uhh this is a discussion thread on the fight? to come here having not seen the fight then bitch about spoilers is just dumb...


----------



## enufced904

420atalon said:


> I really didn't expect him to wilt like that again, I thought it was just when he got rocked by Carwin but he didn't even get rocked before he gave up in this fight.


You must have missed the huge knee to Brock's face and the 1-2 that put him back down at 1:05 of the fight.


----------



## cdtcpl

Man of my word, sig changed. Cain won fair and square. 2 things that I like about the outcome:

1) It was a clear and clean win, not some BS decision to cause more threads
2) We get to see Cain vs JDS

Oh and I am on the 'JDS will destroy Cain' train!


----------



## TanyaJade

The differentiation of technique and skill were so obvious I was actually extremely shocked. Brock looked like he had no business being in the cage at all.

An absolute schoolyard beating.


----------



## boatoar

I'm in shock.

Congrats to Cain. That's not what I expected at all. The only way I saw Cain winning was with a decision.

Very impressed.


----------



## Leed

Lesnar looked like crap. Cain completely out-classed him, deserved the win. He's a f'ing monster, can't believe I doubted him. (I'm a Lesnar fan btw )

That being said... Chael Sonnen predicted this years ago.. :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy

Brock looked clumsy tonight and even in the Carwin fight. I think it's because he's super top heavy. Something just isn't right when he's scrambling...it's like he's off balance about to tip over...lolz! Think I'm most impressed with Cain's composure in the early seconds when Brock charged at him.


----------



## joey__stalin

Sure he can hit hard, but seems like he just doesn't know wtf to do when he gets hit with a hit that connects. 

Cain did was Carwin should have done. Cain was smart enough to be calm enough to pick his shots in a devistating fashion. Nasty cut. I was impressed by Cain's striking before, even more now. And especially with his wrestling after this.

Oh, and I would LOVE to get a gif of Brock's dance across the octagon!


----------



## thejitz

Reading the pros pick I envision that Cain will win by TKO @Rd 3 after a long hard fought battle that left Brock gassed out. But the fight left me speechless. Wow Cain, just wow raise01: raise01:

I think we have a new Fedor in the UFC, a complete and smart fighter that will dominate the division for a long time. He's got the right attitude and great at analyzing his opponents.

It's also relieving to see a humble Brock after a defeat, he still has much to learn and he has to leave his isolated camp to be able to compete with the likes of Cain and maybe JDS.


----------



## michelangelo

First of all.....


WOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!! What a great fight! I don't know what it is, but whenever Lesnar steps into the octagon, the atmosphere is just electric. 

I called Lesnar in the second round via ground n pound or submission.

I was way off. I had some reservations given Brock's newly "serene" attitude, and Cain's astonishing hand speed, but nonetheless, I thought the size difference would prove overwhelming and that Brock would have his way. 

I'm a little suprised isn't 1500 posts long, filled with "Ha ha!" taunts. If I was a Lesnar fan, and had he won, I'd be taunting y'alls. 

An amazing fight. 

As far as Lesnar, his regression in striking continues. He just does not like to stand and fight.


----------



## Dream-On-101

Well. That was definately not what i was expecting. I was convinced Brock would take this fight, and i am very upset at how the fight transpired. 

However, true to my word, i have few reservations now in calling Cain the Number One Heavyweight in the world. Outstriking Brock was never going to impress me (a one armed man probably could) but the way Cain got back to his feet after the takedown, his overall composure, and his ability to withstand a difficult first minute or so, did impress me.

I doubted him, and it seems i shouldnt have. All those who have stated for as long as i can remember that Cain is the real deal and deserving of the hype should just enjoy this moment. Congratulations, it seems you where right and i was wrong! 

Cain v JDS is a mouthwatering prospect - the pinnacle of talent in the HW Division. Will be very interesting. 

As for Brock, well i think it fairly obvious who will be clamouring for a rubber match now dont you think...I believe Brock can and will get back to the top.



PS. Dana did not look happy when giving Cain the strap did he LOL.


----------



## magnetman

I think it is finally coming to the surface that Brock really is not ready or perhaps even suited for MMA. He's a wrestler. He just got his ass kicked the same as his last fight with Carwin where he was fortunate enough to use his brute strength to get a tapout. He's not got the experience and I suspect you will see an end to his career in 2 to 3 more fights or less. He's a big man with a lot of strength but he does not got what it takes when up against those with many more years experience. Frankly I think he is an ahole with an inflated ego although getting beat bad 2 times seems to have brought him down closer to earth. I knew this would happen when I saw him curse out the audience after a fight (don't remember which one). This opinion of mine will either be proven or disproven in time.


----------



## SM33

I feel sorry or Brock, his MMA career so far has been too much hype, too many big words, too much expectation and none of it was his fault.

The UFC made Brock out to be so great, told Brock himself he was the best, gave Brock a Championship belt, and he was doomed from the get go.

Why would Brock change camps when he's attained the belt, and the UFC is telling him he's the best? Why would he move camp to somewhere swarming with media? Everyone except Brock has benefitted from him so far in his MMA career.

Brock is a humble guy, he tries to stay away from the limelight, he's a good fighter. Brock needed a path similar to Cain or JDS - just another tough HW moving up the ranks. Instead, he got everything thrown at him at once, with near 0 experience, and no one can dispute he's done VERY well to get this far.

Cain hasn't always been a prolific striker, he had to learn it, and if Brock had led a similar path to Cain - better camp, more fights, less hype - this fight would have been a lot closer.

I didn't think Cain would be the man to beat Brock, but I'm glad he has because if Brock had continued to win for a while, nothing would have changed in terms of his skill set. If Brock changes camp, he can still be a force but he'll really need the right people, he's very close to being one big missed opportunity.

Cain is a well rounded, deadly guy, probably a nice guy, but I can't support all the Mexico stuff, race/religion/any cultural differences have no part in this sport and can only bring negativity. In the end, the right man won.


----------



## K R Y

Blooooody hell! I had Cain winning via TKO R4. After a huge battle and wearing Lesnar down. To come in and destroy him in the first round... I was shocked. Phenomenal performance!

Brock was awesome in defeat, he's actually won me over lately and I never thought I'd say that. I'm a fan of both guys now. Amazing fight.


----------



## dario03

Good job by Cain. I was surprised that Brock was exerting so much energy so early. Probably would of done better if he hadn't, still would of lost but probably not as bad. And I think Brock did tap, like some other people were saying earlier.



magnetman said:


> I think it is finally coming to the surface that Brock really is not ready or perhaps even suited for MMA. He's a wrestler. He just got his ass kicked the same as his last fight with Carwin where he was fortunate enough to use his brute strength to get a tapout. He's not got the experience and I suspect you will see an end to his career in 2 to 3 more fights or less. He's a big man with a lot of strength but he does not got what it takes when up against those with many more years experience. Frankly I think he is an ahole with an inflated ego although getting beat bad 2 times seems to have brought him down closer to earth. I knew this would happen when I saw him curse out the audience after a fight (don't remember which one). This opinion of mine will either be proven or disproven in time.


Who do you think can beat Brock more times than not? Cain and Carwin are the worst match ups for Brock since they can stop his take downs. However I still say most guys can't, and if you can't stop the td or get back up quick you're in trouble.


----------



## El Bresko

Everyone that doubted Cain, i seriously hope you believe me now. This has been a long time coming and Cain's progression as a Mixed Martial Artist has been phenomonal, he's only 28 years old and every single fight he is looking better and better. 

I expect Cain to trade with Cigano and take him down at will, still haven't seen much of JDS on the ground but i expect him to be pretty good. By the time the fight happens i don't see JDS even really having an advantage on the feet, and eventually getting TKOed late in the 2nd. 

WHERE ARE ALL YOU FOOLS THAT WERE SAYING CAIN HAD PILLOW FISTS??


----------



## hvendlor

The result wasn't a surprise...

Brock can't defend strikes, it went the same way as the last fight, only difference being the referee stopped this one.


----------



## dario03

I have JDS on my NPFFL team so I hope he wins (if the fight even happens before it ends (don't know when the NPFFL ends)). But I would be really surprised if JDS could stop Cains take downs which is what I expect Cain to go for. Cains technique standing is great but so is JDS'. We don't know how good JDS' ground game is but I'm thinking Cain will try to go after the less proven area of JDS' game.


----------



## Gyser

Just re-watched it. Cain is a monster. Absolute demolition.


----------



## Mckeever

I think me and Sookoojoo were the only guys on this forum who were picking Cain to actually take down Brock and out wrestle him, beat him at his own game. We called it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Mckeever said:


> I think me and Sookoojoo were the only guys on this forum who were picking Cain to actually take down Brock and out wrestle him, beat him at his own game. We called it.


which leads me to believe there is something very wrong with brock since he really should be the best wrestler in the ufc, ncaa champ in 200 and runner up 2001 and he is huge


----------



## Danm2501

I want to be annoyed with all your posts today McKeever, but then I see the Phil Dunphy sig and that all goes away. Gotta love a bit of Phil Dunphy. Love that show.


----------



## Blitzz

UFC_OWNS said:


> which leads me to believe there is something very wrong with brock since he really should be the best wrestler in the ufc, ncaa champ in 200 and runner up 2001 and he is huge


Nothing was wrong. Lesnar did secure a takedown but did not land in a good position and Cain got back up. The rest were not set up at all because Lesnar could not set them up with strikes. There was one point where I though we would see Cain get slammed when Lesnar had his back, but Lesnar was already gassing and probably did not have the energy to.

Fight went the same as the Carwin fight, except last time the fight was not stopped. Lesnar needs to be taught how to take a punch, otherwise he will remain at contender status for quite a while.


----------



## Mckeever

UFC_OWNS said:


> which leads me to believe there is something very wrong with brock since he really should be the best wrestler in the ufc, ncaa champ in 200 and runner up 2001 and he is huge


No, there is nothing wrong with Brock. Honestly if you actually analyse his mma wrestling objectivley, it really isnt any thing special. It was proven to be neutralised in the couture and carwin fights.....We tried to tell you guys this.....we tried to tell you cains mma wrestling was much better.....did you guys listen?! ha ha, sorry but im just loving this.



Danm2501 said:


> I want to be annoyed with all your posts today McKeever, but then I see the Phil Dunphy sig and that all goes away. Gotta love a bit of Phil Dunphy. Love that show.


ha ha, phil dunphy, what a legend.

"Gotta fix that step".


----------



## Danm2501

Absolute legend. I love the little advert Sky have got on atm where he's talking about British rock groups. Hilarious stuff. Modern Family is quickly turning into my favourite sitcom since Extras.


----------



## Mckeever

Danm2501 said:


> Absolute legend. I love the little advert Sky have got on atm where he's talking about British rock groups. Hilarious stuff. Modern Family is quickly turning into my favourite sitcom since Extras.


ha ha, you got good taste man. I love extras too, brilliant. Yea, i was worried season 2 wouldnt live up to expectations, but so far it has surpassed them. Such an amazing show.










That was me after the Brock fight.


----------



## MetalMunkey

I went to this fight. My first live UFC event. It was loud throughout this fight but when Cain got the takedown the whole crowd went crazy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

MetalMunkey said:


> I went to this fight. My first live UFC event. It was loud throughout this fight but when Cain got the takedown the whole crowd went crazy.


what a sweet 1st event to go to, i want to go to the ufc in australia next year when soti fights for the title:thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko

Soojooko said:


> I'm going for a MASSIVE anti-climax. Cain will be all over Brock like cheap prostitutes on Roman Abrhamovich. It'll be over quicker than you can say, "Should his leg be twitching like that?"


Hahahaha!!! Apart from the twitching leg bit, I got it spot on. I predicted 1st round crushing. I got it. I shall now go and lube up and gyrate in front of the mirror for a while... wallow in glorious self gratification.


----------



## MetalMunkey

UFC_OWNS said:


> what a sweet 1st event to go to, i want to go to the ufc in australia next year when soti fights for the title:thumbsup:


It was awesome. My buddy got the tickets free through his work and we were just off the floor. I started out the day thinking I was just gonna watch it on PPV and he called me at 5 and said "get ready, we're going to the fight" I nearly shit myself. So glad Cain won. I'll be honest I'm a Brock hater but man I was worried.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

MetalMunkey said:


> It was awesome. My buddy got the tickets free through his work and we were just off the floor. I started out the day thinking I was just gonna watch it on PPV and he called me at 5 and said "get ready, we're going to the fight" I nearly shit myself. So glad Cain won. I'll be honest I'm a Brock hater but man I was worried.


damn your lucky lol, ahh well if i can see soti winning thw worl dtitle in front of his home fans to be the 1st aussie champ ever that will just make my year


----------



## GlasgowKiss

SM33 said:


> I feel sorry or Brock, his MMA career so far has been too much hype, too many big words, too much expectation and none of it was his fault.
> 
> The UFC made Brock out to be so great, told Brock himself he was the best, gave Brock a Championship belt, and he was doomed from the get go.
> 
> Why would Brock change camps when he's attained the belt, and the UFC is telling him he's the best? Why would he move camp to somewhere swarming with media? Everyone except Brock has benefitted from him so far in his MMA career.
> 
> Brock is a humble guy, he tries to stay away from the limelight, he's a good fighter. Brock needed a path similar to Cain or JDS - just another tough HW moving up the ranks. Instead, he got everything thrown at him at once, with near 0 experience, and no one can dispute he's done VERY well to get this far.
> 
> Cain hasn't always been a prolific striker, he had to learn it, and if Brock had led a similar path to Cain - better camp, more fights, less hype - this fight would have been a lot closer.
> 
> I didn't think Cain would be the man to beat Brock, but I'm glad he has because if Brock had continued to win for a while, nothing would have changed in terms of his skill set. If Brock changes camp, he can still be a force but he'll really need the right people, he's very close to being one big missed opportunity.
> 
> Cain is a well rounded, deadly guy, probably a nice guy, but I can't support all the Mexico stuff, race/religion/any cultural differences have no part in this sport and can only bring negativity. In the end, the right man won.


Great post. Some people on here are ridiculous, already saying Brock cant win another match and will be gone in 2 to 3 fights ! Cmon...

Anyways, simply incredible. Watched this in bed and woke up the GF going wild with excitement like a little schoolgirl right from the off. Fight was exciting right from the first seconds when Lesnar came in with the flying knee ! Cain's scrambles were great and he hunted down Brock like a ruthless animal stalking its prey. Had 50 of your British pounds on Cain to win so sitting pretty just now.


----------



## Johnni G

That was impressive


----------



## osmium

It was awesome to see Cain win but

Cain vs JDS :drool01:

Shoot, uppercut, and that's all she wrote.


----------



## Stapler

I was disappointed about seeing Lesnar lose, but seeing Sanchez get a good win over a tough opponent makes up for that.

Junior Dos Santos vs. Cain Velasquez should be fun.


----------



## Brydon

Brock's stand up looked very much improved in this fight. Far from great but much improved.

You could see a lot of tell tale signs of inexperience in this fight, covering up too much and at strange times, even to the point of cowering.

He needs to work on getting off of his back as well, a guy as large and athletic as Brock shouldn't find this hard with some technical improvements.

I see Brock getting back into title contention after 2 strong performances. As he gains more experience he will be a much tougher fighter to match up against.


----------



## daveh98

Brydon said:


> Brock's stand up looked very much improved in this fight. Far from great but much improved.
> 
> You could see a lot of tell tale signs of inexperience in this fight, covering up too much and at strange times, even to the point of cowering.
> 
> He needs to work on getting off of his back as well, a guy as large and athletic as Brock shouldn't find this hard with some technical improvements.
> 
> I see Brock getting back into title contention after 2 strong performances. As he gains more experience he will be a much tougher fighter to match up against.


I don't know. You can teach wrestling, you can teach boxing, but you can't teach heart. Brock is a freak athlete and I think that is where this ends for him. He was able to get by on superior athleticism. But in the end, a well-rounded MMA guy at the elite level has some things Brock doesn't have and were exposed. You can't teach true heart when facing adversity. 

In only my opinion, but the way he shys away and closes his eyes when he throws punches and gets hit is a real sign of being "cur." He lacks true killer instinct; unless he is the one being a bully. He can fight, and he can flight. Guys like Cain...just fight no matter what. 

You just can't teach that. People that are elite level fighters that stay relevant typically can take a good beating. The reason I had hope for him after Carwin was that he had weathered a storm and came back. However, after rewatching, I see that Carwin was just gassing and his punches were too predictable which makes it easier to surive as they got progresively weaker. 

The way brock handled that stress from Cain is very amateurish. Seriously. You never turn your back, close your eyes and just extend your hands. I guarantee that he is seriously doubting ever wanting to feel that powerless again and he is not wanting to get beat down like that. He is an amazing athlete and wrestler but ultimate "baddest man on the planet" he is clearly not. Peace.


----------



## kc1983

My jaw is still on the floor today after witnessing the most one sided destruction of Brock Lesnar ever. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## SideWays222

*1:07 mark of the fight. What is brock doing/thinking*

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/__HQ_Brock_Lesnar_vs_Cain_Velasquez_UFC_121?vid=10013722&tid=100

I noticed this when i was watching the fight but i forgot about it. I was rewatching the fight and 3 things stood out to me. Brock did fairly decent for the first minute and a half, Cain Valesquez is like a cat when taken down AND what the hell is brock doing at 1:07 of the fight. So he pushes Cain away with his feet, He manages to grab a hold of one leg, Cain slips his leg out, Then Brock gets up BUT instead of covering up or shooting in or anything is really better then what he did HE just stands there. He almost looks as if he is petrified to move. He might have been too rocked to realize he is in a fight BUT then i wouldnt expect him to get up as smoothly as he did. If you dont know to defend your face you probably cant grab a leg or stand up un assisted. Anyone want to fill me in about what was going through Brocks head?? Was he just giving up?


----------



## attention

He was trying to compose himself... he just got a severe beating on the ground... so he was assessing what his options were... yeah, it looks horrible, but its was novices do... they hesitate.


----------



## SideWays222

attention said:


> He was trying to compose himself... he just got a severe beating on the ground... so he was assessing what his options were... yeah, it looks horrible, but its was novices do... they hesitate.


Lol man... i feel so bad for Brock in that Gif. It almost seems like Brock doesnt want to fight and Cain is picking on him.


----------



## LightweightFighter

attention said:


> He was trying to compose himself... he just got a severe beating on the ground... so he was assessing what his options were... yeah, it looks horrible, but its was novices do... they hesitate.


AND if u considered urself the baddest man in the world, getting hit like that would be a total shock to your system. dude was in shock


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Mckeever said:


> I think me and Sookoojoo were the only guys on this forum who were picking Cain to actually take down Brock and out wrestle him, beat him at his own game. We called it.


Hey, page 2 or 3! I even said Cain would take him down and TKO a victory all In the 1st round. I got negged and called and idiot for that btw


----------



## attention

This short uppercut started Brocks downward spiral...










and when I say spiral... I actually think it sent him spinning... weeee!


----------



## attention

kc1983 said:


> My jaw is still on the floor today after witnessing the most one sided destruction of Brock Lesnar ever. I couldn't be happier!


:thumb02:


----------



## hixxy

I think he was trying to copy Booker T and do the spinaroonie..


----------



## Guymay

attention said:


>


----------



## Finnsidious

I'd say this fight exposed Brock, except it was pretty obvious already how vulnerable he is to striking. He got away with a few wins because of his size and strength, but he is really raw.

Bottom line, his striking is awful, and he is so inexperienced as a professional fighter, he simply has no idea what to do when he gets hit hard. Carwin would have beaten him exactly the same way if he hadn't flamed out.


----------



## deanmzi

lol!

Brock was probably thinking, please someone throw the towel in


----------



## dAMIAn78

They sent him to Ballet to work on his footwork. It paid off bigtime.

I think the guys that are working with him in training are taking it too easy on him. The whole primetime was him manhandling all of them, almost too easily if you know what I mean. If he's not being challenged in training when he is actually challenged in the fight he has no idea what to do.

Great showing from Cain.


----------



## deanmzi

attention said:


> :thumb02:


I just did that in my front yard I was so happy :happy03:


----------



## Gyser

lmao at those GIFS, man Brock has certainly lost some stock after this fight. He'll be back, spinning and swirling his way to another title shot I'd imagine!


----------



## usernamewoman

Dan0 said:


> I will remember this picture forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of that monster's reign over our heavyweight division is finally here.
> I know, he's changed, he's humble, blah blah... But I will always see him as a monster that gave MMA a bad name. He hurt our sport big time post UFC 100 which was the biggest UFC PPV ever. I personally know people who question MMA's legitimacy because of Lesnar.
> I see this as the brightest day for MMA in recent history.
> 
> If my bar turns red because of this, I don't care, I'm so happy.


great pic


----------



## rabakill

I don't think Brock really lost any stock. There was no surprises on his behalf, run forward, head down, tackle, attempt GnP. That's what he did. Cain's stock on the other hand shot through the roof, after having so much trouble with Cheick so many people were unsure how he'd do against Lesnar.


----------



## SideWays222

deanmzi said:


> lol!
> 
> Brock was probably thinking, please someone throw the towel in


Lmao.. Thats exactly what i was thinking. 

Brock was 
"Ohh my godd why wont someone throw in the towel already, look how badly im getting beat im trying to talk but my words arnt coming out will someone please just stop this"

Reminded me of the Futureama episode were Bender started robot wrestling and was getting beat up so bad that he started begging FRY to throw in the towel and then started crying because no one would and he couldnt understand why.


----------



## hellholming

I'm not happy that Brock lost, but I had Cain as my pick so that comforts me a bit.  Cain might be on the way to becoming the best heavyweight we have seen. If he defeats Dos Santos in convincing fashion, there is no doubt that is the case.


----------



## Iuanes

What impresses me most about Cain is his mentality. He is so reserved, calm and confident, but clearly has an intense drive to be the best.

He's never going to be shaken mentally, he's never going to veer from his path. When he won he didn't even get that emotional. Scary.


----------



## Freiermuth

Watched it finally, never thought it would be a 1st round stoppage for Cain but man he did look outstanding.


----------



## Mckeever

Man, that gif cracks me up every single time.

Brock is just spinning around like Kylie Minogue.










"Brocks spinning around, move out of his waaaay".


----------



## AmdM

Blitzz said:


> Nothing was wrong. Lesnar did secure a takedown but did not land in a good position and Cain got back up. The rest were not set up at all because Lesnar could not set them up with strikes. There was one point where I though we would see Cain get slammed when Lesnar had his back, but Lesnar was already gassing and probably did not have the energy to.
> 
> *Fight went the same as the Carwin fight, except last time the fight was not stopped*. Lesnar needs to be taught how to take a punch, otherwise he will remain at contender status for quite a while.


Bingo.

That fight should have been stoped.


----------



## LightweightFighter

AmdM said:


> Bingo.
> 
> That fight should have been stoped.


no it shouldn't have. brock won.


----------



## E=MC2

Great performance by Cain. 

This was always going to come down to who was the better striker for me, both guys have great wrestling credentials, though Cain's probably transfers to MMA better.

I was thinking before the fight that if Brock didn't finish it quick then Cain's cardio would see him win, didn't expect Velasquez to beat Brock so emphatically.


----------



## Sekou

attention said:


>


----------



## AmdM

AmdM said:


> Bingo.
> 
> That fight should have been stoped.





LightweightFighter said:


> no it shouldn't have. brock won.


We see all the time figts being stoped for much less and those ref decisions aren´t being contested. Herb Dean would have stoped that fight.


----------



## Thelegend

great fight by cain!! i knew he had it in him, i was so surprised to see him take brock down and stuff his td attempts. just goes to show that skill beat power.


----------



## HDaren

It was scary watching Brock fight, he looked twice of Cain's size. Cain kicked his --- anyways though.


----------



## mastodon2222

Mckeever said:


> Man, that gif cracks me up every single time.
> 
> Brock is just spinning around like Kylie Minogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Brocks spinning around, move out of his waaaay".


G'damn that cracks me up, too....I watched it over and over last night for comic relief... fcking funny shit, dancing hippo


----------



## mastodon2222

Sekou said:


>


Hilarious!! :thumb02:


----------



## mastodon2222

daveh98 said:


> I don't know. You can teach wrestling, you can teach boxing, but you can't teach heart. Brock is a freak athlete and I think that is where this ends for him. He was able to get by on superior athleticism. But in the end, a well-rounded MMA guy at the elite level has some things Brock doesn't have and were exposed. You can't teach true heart when facing adversity.
> 
> In only my opinion, but the way he shys away and closes his eyes when he throws punches and gets hit is a real sign of being "cur." He lacks true killer instinct; unless he is the one being a bully. He can fight, and he can flight. Guys like Cain...just fight no matter what.
> 
> You just can't teach that. People that are elite level fighters that stay relevant typically can take a good beating. The reason I had hope for him after Carwin was that he had weathered a storm and came back. However, after rewatching, I see that Carwin was just gassing and his punches were too predictable which makes it easier to surive as they got progresively weaker.
> 
> The way brock handled that stress from Cain is very amateurish. Seriously. You never turn your back, close your eyes and just extend your hands. I guarantee that he is seriously doubting ever wanting to feel that powerless again and he is not wanting to get beat down like that. He is an amazing athlete and wrestler but ultimate "baddest man on the planet" he is clearly not. Peace.


Agree 100%.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Size does not matter, SKILL DOES!!! :thumbsup:

WAR CAIN!!! Best HW in the WORLD!!!


----------



## BrutalKO

...Reading the posts, it seems most of us feel the same way---stunned. Rightfully so. Cain dominated Brock like he was on major roids. It looked too easy. CV's all-around technique is mind-blowing. He's only 28. I wonder if he's even peaked yet? Scary concept. I'm psyched that the fight many of us have waited for is gonna happen. Cain vs. JDS will be completely off the charts. JDS has amazing hands & solid, blackhouse level Jiu Jitsu. Junior will be way more of a challenge to Cain than Lesnar was. If Cain smashes JDS like he did Lesnar, I see Cain pulling off an Anderson Silva type of title defense run. Cain will set & break UFC HW records. This could very well be the Cain era...


----------



## wiwi07

I Am With My Man Cain But Jds Is Scarry Men But Hist Last Figth Won By Desiccion So We Will See I Pray That Cain Ratains His Belt For A Long Time


----------



## BrutalKO

BobbyCooper said:


> Size does not matter, SKILL DOES!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> WAR CAIN!!! Best HW in the WORLD!!!


...Agree.Skill takes the cake. Fedor has set the bar for skill over size for years now...


----------



## joey__stalin

attention said:


>


Obviously Brock's been training with Zangief


----------



## godson




----------



## Fedornumber1!

Why is brock so scared to get hit???? He never looked like that until he fought frank for the 2nd time...i think he was winning those bvoxing exchanges and if hegoes back to the drawing board and becomes a little more patient he could of taken it


----------



## AmdM

godson said:


>


lol :thumb02:


----------



## Doktor87

Brock needs more fights simple as that. we have to give him credit for being very good with only 7 MMA fights. Give him some more experience and he could become one of the best. as for now its a long way to the top IMO. 

Cain has been the best HW in my book for a long long time.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

*Why was Brock so scared to get hit?*

Brock was doing good in the boxing department...I mean if he was so tenacious and had some confidence in his boxing he could of taken it...or at least not lose as fast as he did!!! Why is he all scared to get hit now? Ever snce mir lesnar 2 he's been scaed to get hit..I dont understand


----------



## RudeBoySes

Because he is a 'Viking' with a 'beautiful' beard ..
LOL!










just kidding..
it's because he's a FRAUD !


----------



## HexRei

Brock needs to get hit more. It's obvious that he simply is not comfortable taking a punch. He also needs to work on maintaining his composure when his gameplan stalls. He seemed to panic once he realized he couldn't take Cain down.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I'm a fan, but I feel he's been a bit timid since coming back from the illness. He's never liked being hit, but at least with Randy and Mir, he engaged after being rocked. Now, he flies backwards and turtles ala Bob Sapp... people like to make fun of the man. It's what keyboard warriors do... but I suspect his 'near-death' experience has left some serious mental holes in his game. Here's hoping he can sort them out, because the Brock of old used to think 'attack' and not 'retreat' when struck.


----------



## mmaswe82

Im not very surprized of the outcome of this fight. I called Cain all along. I was pretty sure he was going to be able to stop Brocks takedown and take him down. I was also pretty sure he would tko him. But what does surprize me is that he did it in round 1. I was expecting round 3 - 4. But I was pretty certain he would win and also very happy that he did.
I used to hate Brock and always liked Cain, but as happy as I am that Cain won, I must say that I don't dislike Brock anymore. Even before this fight...somewhere around the Carwin fight I started becoming a fan of Brock. He's a pretty nice guy and actually funny most of the time.

I see JDS giving Cain more trouble than Brock did, but im gonna bee quick to say that I don't see him beating Cain.


----------



## HexRei

I don't think he was ever comfortable with taking a punch, but Randy was the first guy I ever saw land cleanly on him and it was clear in the second Mir fight he didn't want to stand with Frank, so maybe that is where it began. I can't help but think he doesn't spar hard enough because he should be used to getting hit and not running away like that by now.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

he doesn't like to get hit whatsoever, can't take a punch, has no heart, and unfortunately for Lesnar those are all things you can't train!


----------



## The_Sandman

RudeBoySes said:


> Because he is a 'Viking' with a 'beautiful' beard ..
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding..
> it's because he's a FRAUD !


A fraud???...:sarcastic12:

So beating the "_*Legenadary*_," Randy Couture makes him a fraud?... Beating Frank Mir to bloody pulp after Mir submitted him is a Fraud?... Taking a beating and then coming back to make Carwin "_tap_" is a Fraud?... Defending the UFC Heavyweight title successfully twice is a fraud?..:confused03:

You sir, are dumb:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper

I always liked Brock too. He should definitely keep on fighting. He can fight for that belt again, for sure :thumbsup:

just an awesome character out and out!


----------



## Thelegend

he doesn't like to get hit whatsoever, can't take a punch, has no heart, and unfortunately for Lesnar those are all things you can't train!



^nice assesment.................no. cain is no pillow puncher, he proved that, brock was just outclassed by the superior fighter.


----------



## ahartleyvu

He wasn't afraid of getting punched. They were exchanging back and forth and he caught a knee that dazed him. Cain was landing solid hits that were knocking Brock off his game. With that gash and all the swelling, I wonder if he could even see very well after a couple of those hits.


----------



## The_Sandman

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> he doesn't like to get hit whatsoever, can't take a punch, has no heart, and unfortunately for Lesnar those are all things you can't train!


What?!?

Here is another one:sarcastic12:


----------



## RudeBoySes

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm a fan, but I feel he's been a bit timid since coming back from the illness. He's never liked being hit, but at least with Randy and Mir, he engaged after being rocked. Now, he flies backwards and turtles ala Bob Sapp... people like to make fun of the man. It's what keyboard warriors do... but I suspect his 'near-death' experience has left some serious mental holes in his game. Here's hoping he can sort them out, because the Brock of old used to think 'attack' and not 'retreat' when struck.


i would have to disagree whole-heartedly..

I cannot blame him being a FRAUD because of his previous illness.. it's not hampering him physically in any way.. shape or form.. 

In addition.. i find it hard to believe his illness made him a mental midget.. that is something you are born with..

He was exposed.. in the past.. he used intimidation & his physical 'persona' .. 

fighters now have a few fights to look at and dissect his weakness..


----------



## Thunder1

"but I suspect his 'near-death' experience has left some serious mental holes in his game."

Everyone needs to quit being fooled by the UFC spin machine. It was Diverticulitis, no where near a "near-death" experience. I'VE HAD THE SAME THING FOR TEN YEARS.

Brock mentally can't take being blasted in the face. Period.


----------



## RudeBoySes

Thunder1 said:


> "but I suspect his 'near-death' experience has left some serious mental holes in his game."
> 
> Everyone needs to quit being fooled by the UFC spin machine. It was Diverticulitis, no where near a "near-death" experience. I'VE HAD THE SAME THING FOR TEN YEARS.
> 
> Brock mentally can't take being blasted in the face. Period.


*+ 1*


----------



## Thelegend

RudeBoySes said:


> i would have to disagree whole-heartedly..
> 
> I cannot blame him being a FRAUD because of his previous illness.. it's not hampering him physically in any way.. shape or form..
> 
> In addition.. i find it hard to believe his illness made him a mental midget.. that is something you are born with..
> 
> He was exposed.. in the past.. he used intimidation & his physical 'persona' ..
> 
> fighters now have a few fights to look at and dissect his weakness..


in other words all the guys hes beat are frauds as well?

its the same as saying a guy is overrated...if he really is, than all the guys hes beat are even worse and all the guys that have beaten him should not boast about it or look at it as an accomplishment.

Brock is a raw fighter that was always pretty one dimensional but he won the title. cain beating him is an accomplishment in itself and doing it that decisively puts cain in the top ten if not top five HW in the world quite easily.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

RudeBoySes said:


> i would have to disagree whole-heartedly..
> 
> I cannot blame him being a FRAUD because of his previous illness.. it's not hampering him physically in any way.. shape or form..
> 
> In addition.. i find it hard to believe his illness made him a mental midget.. that is something you are born with..
> 
> He was exposed.. in the past.. he used intimidation & his physical 'persona' ..
> 
> fighters now have a few fights to look at and dissect his weakness..


You're completely entitled to your opinion, which I will respect, but there are endless piles of studies and books out there which validate the fact that a near death or traumatizing experience can indeed weaken you mentally, to the point where you may well require psychiatric help to bounce back. You can indeed be born mentally weak, but you can also be rendered that way via some form of traumatic event. There's really no arguing that point. That said, I suspect I'm reading too much into things myself, as Brock displayed true grit and mental toughness by bouncing back to defeat Shane Carwin. He could have come out timid in the second, or yelled, 'Stop!' in the first, but he did neither of those things. He won. So who in the hell knows what's up. 

As was previously said, tougher sparring and a little more experience is likely the only solution.


----------



## RudeBoySes

Thelegend said:


> in other words all the guys hes beat are frauds as well?
> 
> its the same as saying a guy is overrated...if he really is, than all the guys hes beat are even worse and all the guys that have beaten him should not boast about it or look at it as an accomplishment.
> 
> Brock is a raw fighter that was always pretty one dimensional but he won the title. cain beating him is an accomplishment in itself and doing it that decisively puts cain in the top ten if not top five HW in the world quite easily.


Your answer is in the quote you just quoted.. lol



RudeBoySes said:


> i would have to disagree whole-heartedly..
> 
> I cannot blame him being a FRAUD because of his previous illness.. it's not hampering him physically in any way.. shape or form..
> 
> In addition.. i find it hard to believe his illness made him a mental midget.. that is something you are born with..
> 
> He was exposed.. in the past.. he used intimidation & his physical 'persona' ..
> 
> fighters now have a few fights to look at and dissect his weakness..


----------



## newmmawatcher

I've just posted this on another thread


Seeing Brock go into the foetal im reminded of kids at school who got bullied and or social workers discussing kids beaten at home.


These emotional, soul scars last a lifetime.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

We've all seen Brock's high school picture... there could well be some lingering emotional damage. You know what they say about bullies being the product of bullying, lol.


----------



## joshua7789

Why was Brock scared to get hit? Simple answer, an extremely well trained athlete that weighed 244lbs. was punching the shit out of him. I weigh 230, dont train anywhere near that level and I can knock the shit out of most folks I spar with. Im gonna take a wild guess and say that cain is about 100 times the fighter that I am. There is probably no one on the planet that is gonna fair to well when they are taking those kinda shots from a guy as good as Cain.


----------



## RudeBoySes

newmmawatcher said:


> I've just posted this on another thread
> 
> 
> Seeing Brock go into the foetal im reminded of kids at school who got bullied and or social workers discussing kids beaten at home.
> 
> 
> These emotional, soul scars last a lifetime.


*+ 1*

i agree ...

Brock is a FRAUD.. not because he lost..
that can happen to any fighter..

But he's a FRAUD because of HOW he lost..

he took a few punches and curled up into the fetal position.. this is twice he did this..


----------



## Thelegend

rudeboy, you cant seriously think that brock could just intimidate professional fighter by using his "physical persona". the guy was a former wwe fake wrestler! lol, if anything a pro would take him lightly rather than be intimidated.

Brock is not a fraud, he just was finally beat by someone who had the tools to beat him. carwin lacked the cardio, mir lacked the strength, and randy lacked the chin imo.

^---and to the post above, maybe you missed it but brock actually punched cain back and looked like his standup was a bit better than before.when he got rocked, then he started to look lost.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

It's true, that's a borderline ignorant thing to say. You might be right in regards to Heath, but I highly doubt Randy and Mir were 'intimidated' by Brock. In fact, I know they weren't.


----------



## SigFig

Fedornumber1! said:


> Brock was doing good in the boxing department...I mean if he was so tenacious and had some confidence in his boxing he could of taken it...or at least not lose as fast as he did!!! Why is he all scared to get hit now? Ever snce mir lesnar 2 he's been scaed to get hit..I dont understand



Cos getting hit in the face kinda hurts. :thumb01:


----------



## RudeBoySes

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's true, that's a borderline ignorant thing to say. You might be right in regards to Heath, but I highly doubt Randy and Mir were 'intimidated' by Brock. In fact, I know they weren't.


when they fought him.. he was a newcomer.. 
there wasn't a lot of film on him ..
as for why they did not do well... ? who knows.. im not them or in their head.. 
from my opinion.. his stature & physical 'persona' was an intimidation factor.. 

as i stated in my previous post..

there's film for people to study and dissect..

he was exposed for what he really was..

so you mean to tell me..

He curled up into the fetal position in his past 2 fights because of his hospital stay months ago.. which he has fully recovered?

that sounds like an excuse to me.. 

i call it like i see it.. he was a mental midget in his past 2 fights.. i even stated after his fight with Carwin.. that fight could have been stopped in the 1st round when he curled up into the fetal position and turned away from Carwin..


----------



## dav35

Thunder1 said:


> "but I suspect his 'near-death' experience has left some serious mental holes in his game."
> 
> Everyone needs to quit being fooled by the UFC spin machine. It was Diverticulitis, no where near a "near-death" experience. I'VE HAD THE SAME THING FOR TEN YEARS.
> 
> Brock mentally can't take being blasted in the face. Period.


My brother has is too. He had to have a third of his colon removed, bc his colon perforated. If you have a perforation that goes untreated, you can develop peritonitis (which my brother had) and/or sepsis which can, in fact, be fatal. 

You are right; diverticulitis alone will not kill. However, complications from it can. So, in that regard, you're statement is not correct. Just like Mono is not necessarily fatal, but a ruptured spleen (possible effect of mono) can kill you.

When did you review his medical records or speak with his doctors about his condition? I would be more reluctant to speak about other people's medical conditions. In my opinion, it's crossing the line. Just my .02


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

I wouldn't say Brock is a fraud, I think any MMA fan in the know could see the gaping holes in his game. The dude has wrestling, size and strength. And he has used that to his advantage. Unfortunately for Brock, this is the UFC and that crap won't always fly. 

The dude curls up when he gets hit, its obvious that he does not like it one bit. And to be honest, it's when Cain got his own takedown that he ripped Lesnar's heart out and showed it to him.

Let us not forget that Cain not only dominated Brock where he's at his worst, but he dominated Brock at his own game. And that's why brock is screwed.


----------



## Thelegend

SigFig said:


> Cos getting hit in the face kinda hurts. :thumb01:


QFT:sign01:it


----------



## SigFig

godson said:


>


Quoted for true epicness. :thumbsup:

LOLZ


----------



## mastodon2222

Fedornumber1! said:


> Brock was doing good in the boxing department...I mean if he was so tenacious and had some confidence in his boxing he could of taken it...or at least not lose as fast as he did!!! Why is he all scared to get hit now? Ever snce mir lesnar 2 he's been scaed to get hit..I dont understand


Because getting hit in the face sucks and 99% of people don't like it and he's one of them. Unfortunately, he's in the wrong business - I've never seen an elite fighter (boxer or mma), flinch and turn away like he does - he's not a fighter.


----------



## Rygu

RudeBoySes said:


> *+ 1*
> 
> i agree ...
> 
> Brock is a FRAUD.. not because he lost..
> that can happen to any fighter..
> 
> But he's a FRAUD because of HOW he lost..
> 
> he took a few punches and curled up into the fetal position.. this is twice he did this..


Do you even know the correct definition of "fraud"? He lost to a guy who was faster, had better standup, and equal wrestling. That in no way makes Brock a fraud. It makes him not as good of a fighter as Cain. That's it that's all.


----------



## michelangelo

new topic


----------



## Thelegend

RudeBoySes said:


> Your answer is in the quote you just quoted.. lol





RudeBoySes said:


> i agree ...
> 
> *Brock is a FRAUD.. not because he lost..
> that can happen to any fighter..
> 
> But he's a FRAUD because of HOW he lost..
> 
> he took a few punches and curled up into the fetal position*.. this is twice he did this..





RudeBoySes said:


> i would have to disagree whole-heartedly..
> 
> *I cannot blame him being a FRAUD because of his previous illness*.. it's not hampering him physically in any way.. shape or form..
> 
> In addition.. *i find it hard to believe his illness made him a mental midget.. that is something you are born with..
> *
> He was exposed.. in the past.. he used intimidation & his physical 'persona' ..
> 
> fighters now have a few fights to look at and dissect his weakness..





RudeBoySes said:


> when they fought him.. he was a newcomer..
> there wasn't a lot of film on him ..
> as for why they did not do well... ? *who knows.. im not them or in their head..
> from my opinion.. his stature & physical 'persona' was an intimidation factor*..
> 
> as i stated in my previous post..
> 
> there's film for people to study and dissect..
> 
> he was exposed for what he really was..
> 
> so you mean to tell me..
> 
> *He curled up into the fetal position in his past 2 fights because of his hospital stay months ago.. which he has fully recovered?
> *
> that sounds like an excuse to me..
> 
> i call it like i see it.. *he was a mental midget in his past 2 fights*.. i even stated after his fight with Carwin.. that fight could have been stopped in the 1st round when he curled up into the fetal position and turned away from Carwin..


so he was a mental midget in his last two fights? the ones after his diverticulitis? but it has nothing to do with it? 2+2=5?......wait one of those came out wrong......

lets get back to the op, brock does not like to get hit but hes not scared of it, otherwise he would have quit MMA long ago, the truth is he does not know what to do when he starts to get hit and it looks like he instinctively looks to turtle up to prevent damage.


----------



## michelangelo

*Will the REAL F'ING Brock Stand Up Please?*

It almost seems like there are two Brock Lesnars:

1. pre-illness Lesnar: friggin' mean, 'ornery, ill-tempered, despicable, arrogant, short-tempered, fearless, a beast.

2. post illness Lesnar: grateful, courteous ("yes, yes, I loved it....I love Canada, I love America, I love Mexico, I love everywhere), polite, gracious, accommodating.


The amount of overlap is minimal. Now, look at the difference.

Pre surgery: Brock punches Mir in the face, dazes him, nearly pounds him out with zero octagon experience. Crushes Herring's face. Misses a punch to Couture, still nearly knocks him out cold.

Post illness: reels from every punch, throws punches leaning back, running away.

It's two different people. I don't get it.

Yes, I do. Brock is too grateful, too mature, too human.

Before, he was a spoiled brat and sociopath. Now, he's an old guy who likes to hunt and has become a huggable teddy bear as deferential as a wal mart greeter at press conferences.

Will the real f'in' Brock stand up please????


----------



## RudeBoySes

1 has nothing to do with the other..

he toned it down a bit with his borderline racial comments because Dana put the hammer down..

his illness has nothing to do with his mentality.. that's physical..

infact.. he was still acting like a poor sport after he beat Frank Mir.. if i remember correctly.. he taunted Frank after his rematch win..


----------



## Ape City

You are grasping at straws. None of your examples prove he is any different before or after surgery and you are basically just using examples that serve your purpose.

I disagree with the entire post and feel it has no merit whatsoever.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

He did taunt Mir, but Frank had been talking smack for months, baiting Brock on without any provocation whatsoever. It's all there in the interviews. And let's not fool ourselves into believing Frank Mir is a saint :sarcastic09:

I don't condone Brock's actions following the fight. Don't stoop to his level and all of that jazz. But there's little question Frank had it coming, and this is coming from someone who likes Mir.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Brock's skills haven't changed one bit. His attitude did when uncle dana slapped his wrist after UFC 100.

I love how after the last fight everyone talked about how improved his chin, cardio, and submissions have been. LAWL


----------



## jonnyg4508

Pretty simple answer.

He beat down Herring, a 45 year old man, and Frank no wrestling Mir.

After the surgery he was up against....Carwin, someone who is the closest in size, the most devistating hands in the UFC. Cain, a beast, all around, fighter in his prime.

You do the math.


----------



## Brydon

RudeBoySes said:


> 1 has nothing to do with the other..
> 
> he toned it down a bit with his borderline racial comments because Dana put the hammer down..
> 
> his illness has nothing to do with his mentality.. that's physical..
> 
> infact.. he was still acting like a poor sport after he beat Frank Mir.. if i remember correctly.. he taunted Frank after his rematch win..


Your telling me that something that nearly kills you, puts your life on hold for a year and costs you hundreds of thousands of dollars wouldn't have an affect on your mentality?


----------



## 420atalon

Lesnar has only ever been an ass after his 2 fights with Mir and that is because Mir talked so much shit about him. Every other fight he has been courteous with only the odd stupid thing(pretending to rope Herring although was just a joke). 

As for his performances he never really did like getting hit(when Mir clocked him a couple times Lesnar went for the instant takedown). He didn't have trouble getting takedowns against Herring or Mir and Couture didn't pose much of a threat striking. Carwin really exposed Lesnar in that fight after he landed a couple shots and Lesnar went into turtle mode but I honestly thought Lesnar was going to learn from that like he learned from previous fights. 

Instead he gave up again when the going got tough, I didn't expect that after showing the heart he did to come back against Carwin. He was seriously running scared from Velasquez in the fight last night...

That is why I wonder if he will actually return to the octagon. I know he told Rogan that is what a champion does but does does he actually consider himeslf a champion? Or is he just going to move on from MMA like he did wrestling and football.


----------



## dav35

PheelGoodInc said:


> Brock's skills haven't changed one bit. His attitude did when uncle dana slapped his wrist after UFC 100.
> 
> I love how after the last fight everyone talked about how improved his chin, cardio, and submissions have been. LAWL


Dude, he didn't lose to Tim Hague. He lost to arguably the best HW in the world. 

It's lame that everyone thinks Brock is awful because he lost to the best. Saying that Brock is awful just takes away from Cain's win.


----------



## Ape City

Brydon said:


> Your telling me that something that nearly kills you, puts your life on hold for a year and costs you hundreds of thousands of dollars wouldn't have an affect on your mentality?


Of course it would. But the OP evidence and examples hold no weight and seem to have been pulled out of thin air.

Based on your logic I could claim that Brock is now a lesbian transvestite. How could something that dramatic not do that to you? amirite?:confused03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho

dav35 said:


> Dude, he didn't lose to Tim Hague. He lost to arguably the best HW in the world.
> 
> It's lame that everyone thinks Brock is awful because he lost to the best. Saying that Brock is awful just takes away from Cain's win.


Ha-ha, it's true. They claim to be Cain fans, but go on and tarnish his win by dubbing Brock a scrub. Congrats to you then, lads... Cain won his WHC from a bum. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to hear it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

dav35 said:


> Dude, he didn't lose to Tim Hague. He lost to arguably the best HW in the world.
> 
> It's lame that everyone thinks Brock is awful because he lost to the best. Saying that Brock is awful just takes away from Cain's win.


Brock is just awful. He's a ground fighter with a bullrush takedown and nothing more. He has no standup, no cardio, and no chin. This has all been exposed in the last two fights.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, it's true. They claim to be Cain fans, but go on and tarnish his win by dubbing Brock a scrub. Congrats to you then, lads... Cain won his WHC from a bum. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to hear it.


Uhm I'm a new Cain fan simply because he beat Brock. Cain completely demolishing Brock takes nothing away from Cain. It just shows that Cain can man-handle a bum like Brock easily.


----------



## 420atalon

PheelGoodInc said:


> Brock is just awful. He's a ground fighter with a bullrush takedown and nothing more. He has no standup, no cardio, and no chin. This has all been exposed in the last two fights.


And yet he is still a top 5 HW fighter...

Blame this on the illegitimacy of the sport if you must or as aknowledgement that there is only a couple true HW fighters but Lesnar is a challenge for anyone to fight.

The guy has a chin though, he just doesn't like being punched. He runs scared not unconscious...


----------



## dav35

PheelGoodInc said:


> *Uhm I'm a new Cain fan simply because he beat Brock*. Cain completely demolishing Brock takes nothing away from Cain. It just shows that *Cain can man-handle a bum like Brock* easily.


So, what youre saying is... you're a fan of Cain only bc he can beat up a bum? Strange.

Anyway, Brock is not awful. He just can't stand and bang with elite MMA strikers. It happens. Brock loses this fight 9/10 times all else equal. Nothing to be ashamed of. He's not very experienced. Saying he's a bum is ignorance at best. 

To be honest, I wasn't overly impressed by Cain's standup in this fight either. If he keeps his hands down (like he did SEVERAL times in this fight) against JDS, it will be a quick night.


----------



## RudeBoySes

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, it's true. They claim to be Cain fans, but go on and tarnish his win by dubbing Brock a scrub. Congrats to you then, lads... Cain won his WHC from a bum. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to hear it.



1. Who's talking about Cain?
2. We're discussing Brock.

Atleast for me, my criticism of Brock has to do with how he lost.. not that he lost.. 

The way he went out like a litle b!tch spoke volume about his character.. which is a direct contradiction with how he was acting and what he was saying in his pre interviews.. he put on this touch Viking 'persona' only to lose the way he did.. 

that's where my FRAUD label comes from.. he's a mental midget.. period.


----------



## joshua7789

Brock is a giant, early 2000's Matt Hughes. He has pretty wicked takesdowns and wicked GNP. He can still probably take out 90% of the heavyweights in the UFC. Cain is the most complete heavyweight in the UFC. This was a bad match up for Brock. He is gonna have a hard time with anyone he cant hold down and pound on (thats not very many people).


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ha-ha, it's true. They claim to be Cain fans, but go on and tarnish his win by dubbing Brock a scrub. Congrats to you then, lads... Cain won his WHC from a bum. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to hear it.


Well...it was one of Cain's easiest fights come to think of it. Hell, Ben Rothwell and Kongo put up a better fight. Now, I hate Brock as much, if not more than anyone on this site, but I wouldn't label him a bum. I would say he is more of a bully. I also feel that his skill set was grossly blown out of proportion on this site. His bully-fu failed him last night when he couldn't intimidate his opponent and his limited skill set was on prime display. He has finally been exposed and I think he will suffer the same result from other opponents as he has lost the intimidation factor. Brock is no more likely to beat Cain in a rematch than Forrest beating Silva in a rematch. Brock...its not to late for a career in monster truck racing. You are already deficient in the specific chromosome that will make you an instant success in that sport, so go for it (or just go away).


----------



## PheelGoodInc

dav35 said:


> So, what youre saying is... you're a fan of Cain only bc he can beat up a bum? Strange.


ABSO FREAKING LUTELY. This guy has been hyped by the ufc and his fans to be some sort of God. He was given the belt as a christmas present by dana for ratings. I saw through the hype the whole way.

I said it before and I'll say it again. Whoever dethroned Lesar would become by new favorite fighter. Cain just did so much good for the sport last night that very few people actually realize it.



> Anyway, Brock is not awful. He just can't stand and bang with elite MMA strikers. It happens. Brock loses this fight 9/10 times all else equal. Nothing to be ashamed of. He's not very experienced. Saying he's a bum is ignorance at best.


Agreed he's not a bum. That wasn't the best way of putting it. He's extremely one dimensional. His rolling away and fetal positions are extremely embarrassing to watch a champion do.



> To be honest, I wasn't overly impressed by Cain's standup in this fight either. If he keeps his hands down (like he did SEVERAL times in this fight) against JDS, it will be a quick night.


I don't really care how he does against JDS or who wins that fight. Cain showed great composure after the first 20 seconds though. He did have some very impressive combos.


----------



## Thunder1

"When did you review his medical records or speak with his doctors about his condition?"

When Brock and the UFC announced he had Diverticulitis. I'm fully aware of the complications. No intestine removed. Plain and simple get back in the cage then. They should have scoped him and I'm sure they did, sorry. (according to you I shouldn't comment on it) However that's the typical procedure, then when they found no holes, prescribed antibiotics, within 2 weeks it's gone. Been there done it for 10 years.


----------



## jaycalgary

I think Carwin did some damage that made it a bit easier.


----------



## Woodenhead

Canadian Psycho said:


> They claim to be Cain fans, but go on and tarnish his win by dubbing Brock a scrub. Congrats to you then, lads... Cain won his WHC from a bum. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to hear it.


I look at it like: he's a 1 dimensional fighter. Barely that, even. Cain beat Donkey Kong. No simple or easy feat! And he'll continue to be hard to beat, too.

But Donkey Kong isn't exactly a (champion/elite level)skilled MMA practitioner. Never was. Now more people are seeing that. Finally.

That's all.

*FYI I was a huge supporter of Brock when he first announced his intention to get into MMA - got into a few heated arguments defending him. Took a few fights before I realized he was nothing more than Donkey Kong. Went from fan to hater in about the same timeframe everyone else went from hater to fan.


----------



## dav35

Thunder1 said:


> "When did you review his medical records or speak with his doctors about his condition?"
> 
> When Brock and the UFC announced he had Diverticulitis. I'm fully aware of the complications. No intestine removed. Plain and simple get back in the cage then. They should have scoped him and I'm sure they did, sorry. (according to you I shouldn't comment on it) However that's the typical procedure, then when they found no holes, prescribed antibiotics, within 2 weeks it's gone. Been there done it for 10 years.


No holes, huh.... Didn't Brock explicitly say that he had a perforation? Glad that you ignored the rest of my post since it doesn't fit your rant.


----------



## Ape City

PheelGoodInc said:


>


Man...Cains striking is so clean. I wonder what his punches thrown to landed % is.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Ape City said:


> Man...Cains striking is so clean. I wonder what his punches thrown to landed % is.


God...I could watch that for hours.


----------



## aerius

Thelegend said:


> lets get back to the op, brock does not like to get hit but hes not scared of it, otherwise he would have quit MMA long ago, the truth is he does not know what to do when he starts to get hit and it looks like he instinctively looks to turtle up to prevent damage.


No kidding, there aren't many fighters who will move forward and fearlessly take bombs to the face like Chris Leben or Chris Lytle just so they can get their own KO punches in. That's really not normal, even among fighters.


----------



## M.C

Brock looked bad his last two fights because he fought people who could prevent the takedown or stand back up, and had good striking.

Brock's striking sucks, it always has. The first time he faces an actaul striker (Carwin) he gets absolutely dominated until Carwin gasses, and then he faces another striker who isn't top of the line in striking, not some amazing striker, just a guy who has good striking, and gets put away in the first.

Brock won't win against anyone who can strike, or has good enough wrestling to keep it standing.

Nothing has changed, Brock simply is not a complete MMA fighter and he is not good enough to beat strikers.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo

jonnyg4508 said:


> Pretty simple answer.
> 
> He beat down Herring, a 45 year old man, and Frank no wrestling Mir.
> 
> After the surgery he was up against....Carwin, someone who is the closest in size, the most devistating hands in the UFC. Cain, a beast, all around, fighter in his prime.
> 
> You do the math.


Ive been saying it since he beat Randy , the guy is Big and has some wrasslin.....................


TOP FIGHTERS will crush him

FEDOR
CAIN
JUNIOR
Overeem 

and id even take Carwin in a rematch.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo

PheelGoodInc said:


> ABSO FREAKING LUTELY. This guy has been hyped by the ufc and his fans to be some sort of God. He was given the belt as a christmas present by dana for ratings. I saw through the hype the whole way.
> 
> I said it before and I'll say it again. Whoever dethroned Lesar would become by new favorite fighter. Cain just did so much good for the sport last night that very few people actually realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed he's not a bum. That wasn't the best way of putting it. He's extremely one dimensional. His rolling away and fetal positions are extremely embarrassing to watch a champion do.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care how he does against JDS or who wins that fight. Cain showed great composure after the first 20 seconds though. He did have some very impressive combos.




I LOVE THAT GIF.


----------



## StandThemUp

I would definitely take Carwin in a rematch. Had he not Gassed and got so over excited in that first round, he could have easily done what Cain just did.

It's just so funny that a guy so big and so imposing as Lesnar can turn into such a puppy dog after on shot on the chin. The punch that sent him stumbling across the ring only traveled a few inches, but almost knocked him out.

He is going to have to make some serious changes and improvements in his game to continue in this sport.

Bottom line, he is a huge man. If he wasn't, we wouldn't even know his name. His size is the only thing he has going for him. And size is not a skill or talent.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

StandThemUp said:


> I would definitely take Carwin in a rematch. Had he not Gassed and got so over excited in that first round, he could have easily done what Cain just did.
> 
> It's just so funny that a guy so big and so imposing as Lesnar can turn into such a puppy dog after on shot on the chin. The punch that sent him stumbling across the ring only traveled a few inches, but almost knocked him out.
> 
> He is going to have to make some serious changes and improvements in his game to continue in this sport.
> 
> Bottom line, he is a huge man. If he wasn't, we wouldn't even know his name. His size is the only thing he has going for him. And size is not a skill or talent.



As much as it pains me to do so, I'm going to have to disagree.

He has decent mma wrestling (great collegic wrstling). His control once he's on top is high level. The power of shots he throws once he's on top is probably the best in the ufc.

But thats all he has, and now the cats out of the bag. You can't teach an old dog new tricks. His time of being on top is done, and won't come back.


----------



## michelangelo

I'm just shaking my head watching Brock run for cover every time he gets hit.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Thank god for Herb Dean being the ref this time, and the KO actually being called as such.


----------



## No_Mercy

A fight I've been wanting to see is Mirko Crocop vs Brock Lesnar. I know 99 out of 100 it should be Brock's fight, but we've all seen what happens when somebody lands a hard shot on Brock. Just sayin...


----------



## joshua7789

Jesus people say some stupid things when it comes to Lesnar. The whole "Brock is afraid of getting hit" thing is borderline retarded. These are heavyweights we are talking about. Most heavyweights have the ability to put people to sleep with one good shot (go watch Russow/Duffee if you need proof). The guy is not some kind of coward that runs and hides everytime he gets hit, he has been hit by some big dudes that know how to throw. People are writing the guy off pretty qucikly. It seems kind of silly to condemn after this fight.


----------



## StandThemUp

PheelGoodInc said:


> As much as it pains me to do so, I'm going to have to disagree.
> 
> He has decent mma wrestling (great collegic wrstling). His control once he's on top is high level. The power of shots he throws once he's on top is probably the best in the ufc.
> 
> But thats all he has, and now the cats out of the bag. You can't teach an old dog new tricks. His time of being on top is done, and won't come back.



One could argue that most of his wrestling success is again, due to his size and not superior skill or talent. How many opponents do you think he faced at the collegiate level were even close to his size? Few and far between I would bet.

If you take 2 guys with equal skills (At wrestling anyway) and one of the weighs 30 lbs more, who do you think would have the edge?
I would bet, in his career in both wrestling and the UFC he has been bigger than the vast majority of his opponents.

Cudos to him for taking advantage of it and still doing what he needed to do. But I think it's pretty obvious that size has always been his best weapon.


----------



## No_Mercy

joshua7789 said:


> Jesus people say some stupid things when it comes to Lesnar. The whole "Brock is afraid of getting hit" thing is borderline retarded. These are heavyweights we are talking about. Most heavyweights have the ability to put people to sleep with one good shot (go watch Russow/Duffee if you need proof). The guy is not some kind of coward that runs and hides everytime he gets hit, he has been hit by some big dudes that know how to throw. People are writing the guy off pretty qucikly. It seems kind of silly to condemn after this fight.


He's not a coward, he's just not accustomed to taking shots. That's why he seems awkard and also when he got taken down. He's been the Alpha male all his life so it's a first. If he works on his striking and off his back then the sky is the limit for Brock. I do think he's really top heavy so his footing looked a bit unbalanced. 

Brock vs Roy and Crocop would be entertaining to me. 

Brock vs Mir III should happen down the road.


----------



## Inkdot

Man, reading this thread made me realise; the only reason I dislike Cain is because of alizio... every time I see Cain I automatially associate him with alizio and just kinda frowns a bit.

But Cain is really amazing, I was so suprised the way he stuffed Brock and as I saw him stuff that first takedown I instantly knew Cain had won the fight. It was just a matter of time really.

Maybie in the future I can wash my head of the Cain - alizio connection and just appreciate him for what he is.


----------



## michelangelo

Dude, if you can't get an internet forum poster out of your head, you've got more serious problems than you even realize.


----------



## mikeoldmun

*Was Brock hit with an illegal back of the head shot?*

My first post, so go easy on me!! Just rewatched the Cain-Brock fight and at about the 2:17 mark cain nails Brock right in the back of the head and neck sending Brock down to the mat where he never recovered. I am happy Cain won but am surprised no one else has commented on it as it looked to me that it could have been a huge turning point!


----------



## MikeHawk

It's not Cain's fault that Brock turned away. I have no problem with it unless it's intentional.

The turning point was when Cain took Brock down. That's when he started puttin' it on him.


----------



## joshua7789

No_Mercy said:


> He's not a coward, he's just not accustomed to taking shots. That's why he seems awkard and also when he got taken down. He's been the Alpha male all his life so it's a first. If he works on his striking and off his back then the sky is the limit for Brock. I do think he's really top heavy so his footing looked a bit unbalanced.
> 
> Brock vs Roy and Crocop would be entertaining to me.
> 
> Brock vs Mir III should happen down the road.


Maybe Brock isnt accustomed to taking shots to the head. But when it comes to heavyweights, for the most part there is no "getting accustomed" to taking punches to the dome. Most heavyweights have the ability to put people to sleep with one or two punches if they figure out how to put there weight into it.


----------



## Blitzz

Ill have to watch the fight again because I was in such shock that Lesnar was reacting the same way he did against Carwin hitting him...

Probably an unintentional shot anyways.


----------



## jwwpua

mikeoldmun said:


> My first post, so go easy on me!! Just rewatched the Cain-Brock fight and at about the 2:17 mark cain nails Brock right in the back of the head and neck sending Brock down to the mat where he never recovered. I am happy Cain won but am surprised no one else has commented on it as it looked to me that it could have been a huge turning point!


It was just a result of Brock turning his head away as Cain punched, so you can't fault Cain for that.

A similar thing happened in the Rich Franklin vs Vitor Belfort fight. Franklin was knocked down by a behind-the-ear strike while standing. Probably wasn't intentional either. Although, Belfort followed up with multiple shots to the back of Franklin's head on the ground, which I saw as illegal. But that's a different thread...


----------



## 420atalon

I would say it came more from the side and hit him in the temple area. Brocks fault for trying to run away and not defending himself properly.


----------



## marcthegame

Brock has ran twice in a fight its his own fault even if cain did hit him in the back of the head.


----------



## Inkdot

michelangelo said:


> Dude, if you can't get an internet forum poster out of your head, you've got more serious problems than you even realize.


No thats not it at all. Its just that he posted like 10 posts about Cain iz the shit (which he is) in every single thread even remotely connected to any sort of heavyweights that I just got sick and tired of hearing his name or seeing his face. So now whenever I encounter Cain I just go 'oh man, not that guy again...'

Maybie I worded it poorly.

To much exposure and rambling just made me a bit tired of him and once that association is made its hard to reverse. Its like whenever you get and idea its hard to get rid of it. Its just the way the brain works.


If you think I have 'serious problems' because I have negative associations to a fighter due to the ramblings of another poster then I think you need to reconsider your definition of 'serious problems'. I dont even think about in day to day life, its just when Cain comes up.


----------



## bogey_j

*Brock Lesnar Fans Are Suicidal Right Now*

I bet on cain and watched the fight at a buffalo wild wings last night (full of obnoxious brock fans) and when brock was running away from cain doing 360 ballerina moves you could literally feel all the brock fans spirit break. you should have seen how despondent they looked when brock curled up in fetal position and cain pounded him out for the tko victory in the first round. Now I respect anyone that has the balls to step into the octagon in front of millons of people, but seeing brock exposed was satisfying. I always knew he was on borrowed time and would be exposed eventually


----------



## mikeoldmun

I never thought it was intentional but it sure looked liked it did some major damage, it put him down instantly. The outcome probably would've been the same, but always wondered if in case like that, if the ref saw it could he stop the fight and give the fighter time to recover similar to a low blow? It hit hime pretty flush in that "no-hit" zone.


----------



## marcthegame

I'm not a lesnar fan, but u cain fans should not be like lesnar fans and rub shit in. At the end of the day the UFC hw title is up for grabs because there is still Junior Dos Santos waiting in the wings.


----------



## michelangelo

Blitzz said:


> Ill have to watch the fight again because I was in such shock that Lesnar was reacting the same way he did against Carwin hitting him...
> 
> Probably an unintentional shot anyways.



I watched that gif several times and it looks like the punch caught Brock right around the ear, and neck. 

I'm just really perplexed at the way he reacts (over reacts?) to strikes. 

As I've said before, the "new" Brock looks like he does not want to fight. At all.


----------



## mikeoldmun

I agree with how he hates to be hit so bad. When he gets hit it looks like the first time he ever been hit, its like he doesn,t spar in training or something.


----------



## bogey_j

marcthegame said:


> I'm not a lesnar fan, but u cain fans should not be like lesnar fans and rub shit in. At the end of the day the UFC hw title is up for grabs because there is still Junior Dos Santos waiting in the wings.


i'm not a cain fan at all, i just thought it was obvious once the fight was announced who was going to win. It kinda surprised me to see so many people buy into the brock hype as 'the baddest man alive' especially after the carwin fight. He always looked VERY beatable to me


----------



## marcthegame

bogey_j said:


> i'm not a cain fan at all, i just thought it was obvious once the fight was announced who was going to win. It kinda surprised me to see so many people buy into the brock hype as 'the baddest man alive' especially after the carwin fight. He always looked VERY beatable to me


I never brought into the hype but when u are significantly bigger than all your opponents u will be the favourite. With the exception of the carwin fight he did stream roll everyone he fought. U can't ignore lesnar power,speed,size, i must admit though in 2 years he did become the biggest thing in the ufc from zero mma background.


----------



## attention

its very close to the back... but Brock was falling/turning away so IMHO it wasnt intentional.


----------



## R1WARRIOR

I'm a fan of Cain but i have nothing against Brock, i don't hate the man, i think he trains very hard is he's going 100% when he fight.....But, we all know that Brock is an ex roids an hormones monster creation, and that he had success in the UFC just because he's bigger and stronger than everybody, not because of mma skills.....

That being said....as fans of MMA, how can you guys be fans of Lesnar and rooting for that guy...?? I have a hard time with that.


----------



## R1WARRIOR

attention said:


> its very close to the back... but Brock was falling/turning away so IMHO it wasnt intentional.


We see those unintentional shot in every single fight, no big deal.


----------



## Inkdot

R1WARRIOR said:


> I'm a fan of Cain but i have nothing against Brock, i don't hate the man, i think he trains very hard is he's going 100% when he fight.....But, we all know that Brock is an ex roids an hormones monster creation, and that he had success in the UFC just because he's bigger and stronger than everybody, not because of mma skills.....
> 
> That being said....as fans of MMA, how can you guys be fans of Lesnar and rooting for that guy...?? I have a hard time with that.


You make it sound like anyone who roids up a bit can become the UFC HW champ. You really think its that easy?


----------



## R1WARRIOR

Inkdot said:


> You make it sound like anyone who roids up a bit can become the UFC HW champ. You really think its that easy?


No, obviously he trains like there's no tomorrow, he's an amazing athlete, but it's his raw power and his weight that he used to become champion, not mma skills. I think it's sad for the sport when somebody is winning because of his size.


----------



## attention

R1WARRIOR said:


> No, obviously he trains like there's no tomorrow, he's an amazing athlete, but it's his raw power and his weight that he used to become champion, not mma skills. I think it's sad for the sport when somebody is winning because of his size.


IMHO, you cant blame brock for that... there is nothing saying you cant win by sheer size. If you can win by points, then you can win by size.... dont hate the playa, hate the game.


----------



## Inkdot

R1WARRIOR said:


> No, obviously he trains like there's no tomorrow, he's an amazing athlete, but it's his raw power and his weight that he used to become champion, not mma skills. I think it's sad for the sport when somebody is winning because of his size.


No man its challenges like that wich makes the MMA skills evolve, if noone was challenged then noone would become good at fighting from a technical point of view. If someone beats you just based on physical attributes you need to improve your technique, your fighting methods AND on your own physical attributes to overcome that disadvantage.

Also a fight is a fight, stuff like strenght and speed will always factor in, why dislike it? Its part of what fighting is and always will be.

I dont care how you win it aslong as you show intent to damage and go for the finish. I think its more sad for the sport that guys like Jake Shields is now the UFC top contender after that horrible show of lay and pray.


----------



## No_Mercy

Something I just thought of.

Cain had a solid eight months to prepare for Brock. While Brock had half the time. It just really showed the way Cain was prepared. I think Brock will not only be better next time around, but he'll take his time now that he knows his bull rush isn't going to work. I'm surprised Cain was composed after that initial charge. It's been awhile since a MAIN EVENT fight has lived up to it's hype. That was an exclamation mark to a great night of fights!!!


----------



## marcthegame

No_Mercy said:


> Something I just thought of.
> 
> Cain had a solid eight months to prepare for Brock. While Brock had half the time. It just really showed the way Cain was prepared. I think Brock will not only be better next time around, but he'll take his time now that he knows his bull rush isn't going to work. I'm surprised Cain was composed after that initial charge. It's been awhile since a MAIN EVENT fight has lived up to it's hype. That was an exclamation mark to a great night of fights!!!


That is true I also pretty sure most HW even if there not fighting for the belt is preparing for a fighter like lesnar.


----------



## attention

Inkdot said:


> No man its challenges like that wich makes the MMA skills evolve, if noone was challenged then noone would become good at fighting from a technical point of view. If someone beats you just based on physical attributes you need to improve your technique, your fighting methods AND on your own physical attributes to overcome that disadvantage.
> 
> Also a fight is a fight, stuff like strenght and speed will always factor in, why dislike it? Its part of what fighting is and always will be.
> 
> I dont care how you win it aslong as you show *intent **to damage *and go for the finish. I think its more sad for the sport that guys like Jake Shields is now the UFC top contender after that horrible show of lay and pray.


HEH, therein lies the rub...

what does it mean to 'intend to do damage '?

at the end of the day, you can intend to do damage by simply letting each blow touch your opponent in places... those are all considered points... they may not do any actual damange, but its still a fist/elbow/foot/shin/knee 'touching' a persons head/torso... IMHO, thats exactly like getting 'dominant positioning'. 

Points are Points ... you get the same points for landing a solid body blow or a probing punch with nothing on it.

anyhoo... i digress... Brock has the ability to smother opponents... he used it well... well enough to defend the belt twice. 

If Jake can win the title using 'dominant positioning' ... then power to him... opponents just gotta learn how to counter that dominance.


----------



## joey__stalin

I don't think it hit brock in an illegal area... isn't it a 2" mohawk like area when described? If so then no, hit him behind the esr. Even if... meh, same type of thing happened to gsp from serra


----------



## Blitzz

Rewatching the fight, it was fairly even until Cain landed that solid uppercut. Lesnar's striking has definately improved a lot from the Carwin fight. Cain knew that uppercut did some damage because he just unloaded on Lesnar at that point.

I look forward to seeing a rematch in a year or so, it will truly be one of the greatest fights at HW.


----------



## Mckeever




----------



## cdtcpl

Mckeever said:


>


That .gif makes it look like a punch to the back of Brock's head is what put him down for that final GnP. I'm not calling illegal shot or anything, just looks like a mean punch to the back of his head as he tried to escape.


----------



## sunley213

I think this is now my favorite UFC fight, what a beating. I'm just amazed buy how one-sided it was. Cain seemed to have more trouble with Kongo who was harder to put away on the ground. Just makes you wonder if Brock pratices anything off his back.


----------



## SM33

It was after the knee the punch on the back of Brock's head that put him down, Cain would have kept pressure even if it hadn't put him down. I don't think you need to hit that hard to make Brock wilt, just keep hitting him. Was a hard punch though.


----------



## SideWays222

Inkdot said:


> Man, reading this thread made me realise; the only reason I dislike Cain is because of alizio... every time I see Cain I automatially associate him with alizio and just kinda frowns a bit.
> 
> But Cain is really amazing, I was so suprised the way he stuffed Brock and as I saw him stuff that first takedown I instantly knew Cain had won the fight. It was just a matter of time really.
> 
> Maybie in the future I can wash my head of the Cain - alizio connection and just appreciate him for what he is.


Dont feel bad bro... i still think of Alizio when i see Cain too. I was actually thinking about how right his comments were when he said that Cain will become HW champion. I for one like Alizio though so its not something that bothers me. Though i do get this weird thought that Alizio probably does sexual stuff to his body while staring at Cain. He had a pretty big man crush on Cain.. lol


Edited my post.


----------



## Mckeever

Why do you guys hate Alzio? Lets be honest, he was pretty much spot on with everything he said and he proved a lot of you guys wrong. He might of been passionate about the whole thing and persistent, but so what? He knew what he was talking about.

Unban Alzio!!


----------



## Rusty

Mckeever said:


> Why do you guys hate Alzio? Lets be honest, he was pretty much spot on with everything he said and he proved a lot of you guys wrong. He might of been passionate about the whole thing and persistent, but so what? He knew what he was talking about.
> 
> Unban Alzio!!


He was a prick and was banned for being so. Congrats to him for being right about Cain but he's no different than any other fan that is gung ho for their favorite fighter, he just happened to be right. He's not a genius, and although you seem to want to join up with him for your trash Lesnar campaign, he's an ass. I'm glad he's gone and so are most of the posters here. Just drop it:thumbsdown:


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> He was a prick and was banned for being so. Congrats to him for being right about Cain but he's no different than any other fan that is gung ho for their favorite fighter, he just happened to be right. He's not a genius, and although you seem to want to join up with him for your trash Lesnar campaign, he's an ass. I'm glad he's gone and so are most of the posters here. Just drop it:thumbsdown:


Nah you're wrong man. He knew what the hell he was talking about, not just about Cain, but he had some very good knowledge on MMA as a whole. Why was he a prick? Did he personally insult you? He liked to debate, liked to argue, there aint nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rusty

Mckeever said:


> Nah you're wrong man. He knew what the hell he was talking about, not just about Cain, but he had some very good knowledge on MMA as a whole. Why was he a prick? Did he personally insult you? He liked to debate, liked to argue, there aint nothing wrong with that.


Plenty of posters would beg to differ. You aren't gonna get much support in bringin him back.


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> Plenty of posters would beg to differ. You aren't gonna get much support in bringin him back.


I dont think many posters liked him because he was aggressive in his posting style and persistent, and right most of the time. Doesnt mean hes a prick though.


----------



## Rusty

Sending pm's like Mexico rules the world and coming back under various user names and talking shit is being a prick. Not that I truly believe him but he claims to have yet another paid account that he uses to befriend and then ridicule other members. He was given 3rd, 4th, and 5th chances to quit being an ass. Judging by your post count I would think you were around when almost everyone complained about him and begged for him to be banned but maybe not. Won't take long however to see the support you receive to bring him back. It won't be much I assure you


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> Sending pm's like Mexico rules the world and coming back under various user names and talking shit is being a prick. Not that I truly believe him but he claims to have yet another paid account that he uses to befriend and then ridicule other members. He was given 3rd, 4th, and 5th chances to quit being an ass. Judging by your post count I would think you were around when almost everyone complained about him and begged for him to be banned but maybe not. Won't take long however to see the support you receive to bring him back. It won't be much I assure you


So he was sending you PM's about Mexico? Why didnt you just say that in the first place lol.

I dont care what others think, he had good mma knowledge and i always loved reading his posts!


----------



## Rusty

Mckeever said:


> So he was sending you PM's about Mexico? Why didnt you just say that in the first place lol.
> 
> I dont care what others think, he had good mma knowledge and i always loved reading his posts!


He didn't send me anything but a neg rep after I think, my 6th or 7th post. I didn't really butt heads with him besides the Lesnar vs Cain issue but he constantly started arguments with other members and was given plenty of chances. You have to be the first one defending him that I've seen. To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if you were him. His Alizio account would have 4,000 posts by now and you seem to be on his nuts.


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> He didn't send me anything but a neg rep after I think, my 6th or 7th post. I didn't really butt heads with him besides the Lesnar vs Cain issue but he constantly started arguments with other members and was given plenty of chances. You have to be the first one defending him that I've seen. To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if you were him. His Alizio account would have 4,000 posts by now and you seem to be on his nuts.


lol, there is no need to be a dick. Calling me Alzio and saying im "on his nuts" lol for defending him. Showing your true colours.

Isnt the entire point of this forum to argue and debate?! We all have different opinions and views, some share the same, what is wrong in a member arguing with several people he disagrees with? I see nothing wrong with that, thats what this forum is here for.

Where did you get the PM'ing shit about Mexico from, if he didnt PM you?


----------



## Rusty

Mckeever said:


> lol, there is no need to be a dick. Calling me Alzio and saying im "on his nuts" lol for defending him. Showing your true colours.
> 
> Isnt the entire point of this forum to argue and debate?! We all have different opinions and views, some share the same, what is wrong in a member arguing with several people he disagrees with? I see nothing wrong with that, thats what this forum is here for.
> 
> Where did you get the PM'ing shit about Mexico from, if he didnt PM you?


I'm not trying to be a dick I'm just telling you how I feel. By true colors I guess I should admit I don't like alizio? Thought that would be plain as day already. He didn't just debate, he was very assy in his delivery and most people disliked him. 

I'm not here to argue, I'm here to bullshit with other like minded folk. He argues with almost every person that posted anything other than Cain is God's other son. If I wanted to listen to a loudmouth dipshit I'd hang out with my sisters kids. You ARE on his nuts btw. You keep calling for his reinstatement but noone likes him but you. Does that tell you anything? For fuks sake I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

enough about this alizio who gives a shite about him


----------



## michelangelo

I rewatched Couture Lesnar. 

I don't recognize the two different Lesnars. They are two different people. 

The younger Lesnar displayed a growing patience, gamesmanship, improved striking, and a very high wrestling IQ, both on top, and also from a disadvantage (Randy on his back, one hook in). 

He rocked Couture badly several times, but was patient and waited for a definitive opportunity to close out the fight.

---

This "new and improved Lesnar" is a huge step, multiple steps backward.

1. he bum rushes Cain. Fools rush in. Completely different than what we saw previously against Mir and Couture. 

2. completely panics and seems absolutely clueless when Cain has his back. 

3. runs for the hills, literally tripping over himself after a failed takedown attempt. 

4. completely ugly standup, where he refuses to square up, leans back, cowering, throwing incredibly weak, defensive "strikes" if you want to call them that. 


There is definitely something wrong with Brock's head. Or, perhaps there is too much that is "right." He's way too polite, way too accommodating, smiles too frequently, and is too placid. *Who the **** is this guy?????*

The old, salty, 'ornery, nasty, nearly sociopathic SOB was much more effective. 

I feel like the average forum member could piss on Brock's leg and Brock would apologize for not standing still long enough to let him finish. 

Brock is fuxed.


----------



## Spider-man

I can not wait any more````


----------



## R1WARRIOR

:d Lmao!!


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick I'm just telling you how I feel. By true colors I guess I should admit I don't like alizio? Thought that would be plain as day already. He didn't just debate, he was very assy in his delivery and most people disliked him.
> 
> I'm not here to argue, I'm here to bullshit with other like minded folk. He argues with almost every person that posted anything other than Cain is God's other son. If I wanted to listen to a loudmouth dipshit I'd hang out with my sisters kids. You ARE on his nuts btw. You keep calling for his reinstatement but noone likes him but you. Does that tell you anything? For fuks sake I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!


----------



## slapshot

Mckeever said:


> I dont think many posters liked him because he was aggressive in his posting style and persistent, and right most of the time. Doesnt mean hes a prick though.


ROFL, so Cain wins and that validates everything he said? The guy was wrong because he was hugging to a extreme. 



Blitzz said:


> Rewatching the fight, it was fairly even until Cain landed that solid uppercut. Lesnar's striking has definately improved a lot from the Carwin fight. Cain knew that uppercut did some damage because he just unloaded on Lesnar at that point.
> 
> I look forward to seeing a rematch in a year or so, it will truly be one of the greatest fights at HW.


I dont know about even but Brock was showing much improved striking and hit Cain with some solid shots. 

I thought he looked surprised that Cain went for a takedown though he should have been ready for it.



R1WARRIOR said:


> :d Lmao!!


Just curious but to the mods, can I post some "white pride" material? Not that I would but the double standard is bullsh*t.


----------



## slapshot

oops I seem to dbl post when Im irritated.


----------



## Rusty

Mckeever said:


>


I get the implied facepalm because you want to bring back the most hated poster ever banned? You might not be Alizio but you sure are stupid:confused03:


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> I get the implied facepalm because you want to bring back the most hated poster ever banned? You might not be Alizio but you sure are stupid:confused03:


Stupid? Hows this for stupid:

Originally posted by RustyRenegade:

*"Someone sounds like Hamill in the post fight."
*
Other dude:

*"Woah that is uncalled for y u gotta make fun of the handicap?"
*
RustyRenegade:

*"It's not an insult to say a retarded man is retarded.".*

Dude number 2:
*
"He is not retarded, jackass.
He's deaf
Stop crying cuz Brock loss. 
If all you do is troll on everything I say your more pathetic than I thought."*

Rusty Renegade:
*
"I was saying you were retarded, not Hamill, ya retard."*

Yea, i think its quite clear the type of prick you are. I'm just going to ignore any thing you post from now on. Calling a deaf man a retard and making fun of him? Really?

At least im not stupid enough to think a deaf man is a retard. Retard.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktalk/83221-brock-lesnar-bobb-sapp-spoiler.html


----------



## Rusty

If you believe someone could confuse retardation and deafness then you are dumber than I thought. 

You've got some Alizio in the corner of your mouth too. Or is that hair gel? I can't tell


----------



## edlavis88

This back and forth is more entertaining than UFC 119! :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> If you believe someone could confuse retardation and deafness then you are dumber than I thought.
> 
> You've got some Alizio in the corner of your mouth too. Or is that hair gel? I can't tell


You did in that thread i highlighted......

*"Its not an insult to say a retarded man is a retard"*

That right there is you calling a deaf person a retard.

Hair gel in the corner of my mouth? What is this i dont even.....?


----------



## oldfan

edlavis88 said:


> This back and forth is more entertaining than UFC 119! :thumb02:


I'll bet alizio thinks so too:thumb02:

Big A this avatar's for you bud. Cain whooped his ass.

Agringarse!


----------



## Rusty

Mckeever said:


> You did in that thread i highlighted......
> 
> *"Its not an insult to say a retarded man is a retard"*
> 
> That right there is you calling a deaf person a retard.
> 
> Hair gel in the corner of my mouth? What is this i dont even.....?


Hair gel is roughly the same consistency as baby batter. Being that it is Alizios it should be a little bit more spicy than what you're used to. Can you not tell the difference?


----------



## oldfan

There's something about Mary is absolutely one of the best movies ever.


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> Hair gel is roughly the same consistency as baby batter. Being that it is Alizios it should be a little bit more spicy than what you're used to. Can you not tell the difference?


Stupid? Hows this for stupid:

Originally posted by RustyRenegade:

"Someone sounds like Hamill in the post fight."

Other dude:

"Woah that is uncalled for y u gotta make fun of the handicap?"

RustyRenegade:

"It's not an insult to say a retarded man is retarded.".

Dude number 2:

"He is not retarded, jackass.
He's deaf
Stop crying cuz Brock loss. 
If all you do is troll on everything I say your more pathetic than I thought."

Rusty Renegade:

"I was saying you were retarded, not Hamill, ya retard."

Yea, i think its quite clear the type of prick you are. I'm just going to ignore any thing you post from now on. Calling a deaf man a retard and making fun of him? Really?

At least im not stupid enough to think a deaf man is a retard. Retard.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktal...p-spoiler.html
__________________


----------



## Rusty

Mckeever said:


> Stupid? Hows this for stupid:
> 
> Originally posted by RustyRenegade:
> 
> "Someone sounds like Hamill in the post fight."
> 
> Other dude:
> 
> "Woah that is uncalled for y u gotta make fun of the handicap?"
> 
> RustyRenegade:
> 
> "It's not an insult to say a retarded man is retarded.".
> 
> Dude number 2:
> 
> "He is not retarded, jackass.
> He's deaf
> Stop crying cuz Brock loss.
> If all you do is troll on everything I say your more pathetic than I thought."
> 
> Rusty Renegade:
> 
> "I was saying you were retarded, not Hamill, ya retard."
> 
> Yea, i think its quite clear the type of prick you are. I'm just going to ignore any thing you post from now on. Calling a deaf man a retard and making fun of him? Really?
> 
> At least im not stupid enough to think a deaf man is a retard. Retard.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktal...p-spoiler.html
> __________________


Ya, I saw that already. A bunch of times. Did you get your mouth squared away is what I'm worried about. Can't let people see that or they'll have you figured out homey.


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> Ya, I saw that already. A bunch of times. Did you get your mouth squared away is what I'm worried about. Can't let people see that or they'll have you figured out homey.


Stupid? Hows this for stupid:

Originally posted by RustyRenegade:

"Someone sounds like Hamill in the post fight."

Other dude:

"Woah that is uncalled for y u gotta make fun of the handicap?"

RustyRenegade:

"It's not an insult to say a retarded man is retarded.".

Dude number 2:

"He is not retarded, jackass.
He's deaf
Stop crying cuz Brock loss. 
If all you do is troll on everything I say your more pathetic than I thought."

Rusty Renegade:

"I was saying you were retarded, not Hamill, ya retard."

Yea, i think its quite clear the type of prick you are. I'm just going to ignore any thing you post from now on. Calling a deaf man a retard and making fun of him? Really?

At least im not stupid enough to think a deaf man is a retard. Retard.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktal...p-spoiler.html
__________________


----------



## M.C

Enough about Alizio and enough about talking about a subject from a different thread.

This thread is about Brock vs. Cain, start discussing it or don't discuss anything at all. This is a warning to everyone, stay on topic.


----------



## oldfan

It's like deja vu all over again.


----------



## Sekou

Mckeever said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I love it...:laugh:


----------



## Hendo

*Cain Vs Brock Desperado style gif lol*

Best gif ever


----------



## suniis

HAHAHA LMAO!!!
Torres and Diego in the back was just bonus!!

repped


----------



## Guymay

One of the best mma gif i saw :thumb02:

+Repped


----------



## mmaswe82

F***ING awsome, i LOLed. + rep


----------



## cdtcpl

HAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

+1 million interwebs to whoever created that!


----------



## xeberus

hehe

that is pretty balling


----------



## kantowrestler

This man just proved he's a beast and has a bright future ahead of him. He went and represented what he considers himself to be and proved that speed and technique can defeat strength. I definately think he will continue to improve and be the right champion for the UFC!raise01:


----------

